# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Anti-Heroes

## Siиdяed

_ANTI-HEROES_

Don't know whether this sort of RP is welcome in the Arcane Arena, please say so if it isn't. I think it's worth a try, though, since it's worked quite well on some other forums.

I'm going to try doing an interactive story. This involves:
People submitting charactersMe writing new chapters every weekYou pmming me your character's actions before next chapter
It basically means there's less god-mode RPing and creates a more coherent, game-like medium for you to work with.

The rough rules are below, in nice spoiler tags because they're way way long.

If there's no interest I'll give up and die.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Rules And Guidelines and Whatnot_: 



Simply put, I write in the chapter _here_:





> Bob, Joe and Francis arrive at Camp Deathness, where a great big ogre attacks them, if you please, with great snarling fangs and suchlike.



You, as the inventor of Bob, _pm me_ this:





> I try and fight the ogre off with my sword and, if we kill it, I suggest cooking it for food (if that's possible with them ogres).



It requires participants to be mostly active as they will need to submit their character's actions after before the next chapter (will probably do chapters every Monday or some other fixed day of the week - obviously real life will come first, though, on mine and your parts). If you miss the action deadline I'll hazard a guess at what your character might do, or else try and avoid their storyline for the time-being.

...I'll explain it more coherently when we get started  ::embarrassed::  ...





> *Character Name:* The character name...obviously...
> *Gender:* I get confused easily
> *Age:* ...obviously...
> *Appearance:* This is physical appearance, not clothes. Be modest
> *Favoured Weapons:* Try to pick some that will fit in, and remember these aren't necessarily the ones you'll end up with
> *Talents:* The skills your character has; not too many, ego-freaks
> *Persona:* The attitudes, the mannerisms, the general personality of your character
> *Alignment:* Good/Bad/Neutral (will play a role in my storyline)
> *Special Power:* See list below, you can choose *one* or go crazy with none



*No backgrounds*, I'll give you each a background story based around the ficitional world I inhabit.
It should be suitable for your character....  ::?: 
Also, it'd be nice to have a few average Joe's. Just once in awhile.




The setting will be a medieval-ish version of _Heroes_, really. Technology may include the occasional flint-lock pistol or somesort, but will be mostly swords, shields, spears, axes, etc. The _Heroes_ edge is in that every character may have one special power, from a list I am providing.
Characters will begin (when the process might be a little confused) very separate, and gradually come together when we're all comfortable with the system.

Basically it will begin with very separate character stroy arcs that will teach you to work with the system, will develop your character (powers and general ability of characters will be weak to begin with, you gain experience, weapons, armour, fame, whatever as you go along), and eventually the characters will begin to interact more and you can begin making teams (Good vs Bad alignment is nice, with Neutral pwnting everyone) and secret alliances (you can confer through pm or whatever with other characters and make sneaky plans or whatever in your own time), and fight each other. Characters can (and probably will) die, and new characters might crop up if other people wish to join later on.
It should be fun.  :tongue2: 

So, if you're interested and think you're active enough to join, fill in the character sheet below and pm it to me.
Once I've started posting chapters you'll have to be extra-nice if you want to join, because it'll make my head hurt a little bit.  :smiley: 

Posts here ought to be kept to a minimal, so I can keep some idea of where the story is.


*Spoiler* for _Special Powers_: 



*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength





Basically this could either work and be really fun or phail phail phail and make me look pretentious.  :tongue2: 

So if you're active and interested, pm me a filled in character sheet and I'll have them background story'd up and have the first chapter up in a week or so (depending on what feedback is like).

So...woo for uberpost.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I will be the first to join.

Character Name: Repus Oge
Gender: Male
Age: mid-30s
Appearance: Right eye missing. 6'1". Shaggy black hair. Muscular and scarred. 
Favoured Weapons: Spindle-blade (Like two swords tied around a disc that can be thrown like a frisbee and return like a boomarang. Exotic, to say the least.  :tongue2: )
Talents: Intellegent/calculating. Swordplay talents.
Persona: Blunt and direct. Angers easily and always thinks himself right. Has a bias against women doing men's work. Moody; though he has his moments of being nice.
Alignment: Good/Bad/Neutral (will play a role in my storyline) Good, believe it or not.
Special Power: Healing (though he much prefered a different power, he is stuck with healing).

----------


## Siиdяed

Perfecto. Will contact you if we get some more interest with your backstory, inventory, etc and a quick clarification of the system and we can get underway.  :smiley: 

Six characters for Season One would be ideal, I can build up a story around that, and you can all work out the idea and start having fun.

----------


## Kromoh

my turn

Character name: (unknown) - cals herself Eloa
Gender: female
Age: somewhere around 30
Appearance: flawless straight black hair and black eyes. Average built. Somewhat attractive.
Special power: invisibility
Weapon: a big, sharp knife is her favourite. Can also handle a sword.
She is a professional assassin. Thanks to her power, she can lurk in the dark perfectly, which she greatly uses in favour of getting her assignments done. She cannot become fully invisible though (yet?).
Personality: doesn't talk much. Is mostly mean and merciless, but somewhere in that stone heart still lies affection and care.
Aligntment: whoever pays most.

Guess that's it. Any doubt, suggestion, comment is welcome; or if you want to change anything about her, it's up to you.

----------


## Siиdяed

Alignment would be Neutral then...probably shorter periods of invisibility as opposed to how invisible you go...but that's great.  :smiley: 

Anyone else?

----------


## Carôusoul

Character Name:Keaton Leort
Gender:Male
Age:17
Appearance: Boring-smart. Mid length dark hair. Average-skinny build. Tallish.
Favoured Weapons:None.
Talents: Logic and charm.
Persona: Polite; nice; not overly-talkative but not introverted.
Alignment: Greater Good?
Special Power: Telepathy.



Note; Boring background and no fighting experience please.

Makes a contrast to the above two "deadly assassin" and "scarred well built with shaggy hair"

----------


## Siиdяed

Good, like it. Three more and then we're done.

Go recruit, my children, go! Spread the word!

----------


## Wanted

lame

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> lame



You're still here?  ::shock::  What warning are you on now?

----------


## Umbrasquall

Sounds like a great idea. 

I'll join. PM-ing you the character details.

----------


## Xox

> lame



*Sputters drink*

You're still here!?


Bdw, very good idea Sindy. If I come up with a cool enough character, I'll PM you.

----------


## Siиdяed

> lame



Haha. I know.  :smiley: 

Lame people roxx.


*That's probably enough characters for my brain to handle (if Xox can get a profile done I'll take it in though). Will post first chapter very soon, and then pm you all with your background/inventory/yet another clarification of the system.

So be awares?*

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I awares!

----------


## Carôusoul

Sin, do it in a different thread.


This is reserved for admin/discussion.

----------


## Siиdяed

...actually a really good idea.  :tongue2: 

I'll start a new thread for the chapters once it's started then. Comments about rules, problems, whatever can all go here.

...thanks, Carou.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

Well, We're all just waiting on xox now. -.-

----------


## Siиdяed

No pressure.  :tongue2: 

I've got the basic story-arcs sorted now. Few major all-encompassing ones, few more individual character-quests (that should hopefully link in).

It should probably result in Volume One being individual 'heroes' alone, doing very separate things on a small-scale, with the impending threat of larger events and story-arcs eventually growing to utterly overshadow personal quests, and dragging all the characters for an exciting conclusion.
There will be villains and there will be 'heroes', while player characters will no doubt dabble in between.

If that works well, I'll do a Volume Two with some new players introduced, a few old ones can drop out if they have lost interest, and we can see far more large-scale world-wide power plays as character heroes are now strong enough to wield major influence. Big battles and struggles with villains (player villains?) and the 'heroes', and those between.

I got plans, I does, I really does.  :smiley:

----------


## Original Poster

Can I join?  I can wait until someone's activity slips or something if it's too confusing but here's my character sheet.

Character Name: Dierdro Daye
Gender: Male
Age: 30
Appearance: Dark skin, black dreads, whiskers, more lean than muscular
Favoured Weapons: A Kusara-kama (google image it)
Talents: Beside adept kusaram kama ability? He's pretty acrobatic
Persona: Very quick to anger and irrational if feels cornered.  He has a soft spot for humanity that he tries to ignore in pursuit of his duty but just can't escape.
Alignment: Kind of a fallen demon, I guess he's good but it would be hard for him to get over himself at first
Special Power: Supervision

----------


## Siиdяed

Supervision is so different to super vision.  :tongue2: 

I'm being slow so yeah you can join.

Clarify on the alignment, please? Good, Neutral or Bad. It won't affect you much for awhile anyways, and most of the Good characters I've invented are pretty evil, while most bad are reasonably excusable.

Oh, and all player characters are human (with special powers). Sorry if this wasn't clear.

*Big big big rules post coming up here any minute now. Omnius, I've got the first few story arcs sorted, so I'll need a little bit to sort you in. I'll try and introduce you in the second chapter, if that's okay (so not that long off, me hopes ), and I'll pm you when you're in. If Xox decides to join after we've started, I'll integrate her in whenever. Chapter One coming to a new topic very soon, then I'll pm you background/inventory. Computer troubles have delayed me more than I'd hoped, but we should be making ground fast soon.

So once you get that pm, make sure you've read the rules and importantly the chapter and you can send me your first actions.*  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

Yeah, this post might be fairly big. I got issues.  :Sad: 

Numbered diagrams help ease the pain.  :smiley: 

*RULES*

The system is thus:
Chapter PostedUpdate SentActions ReturnedRepeat

The chapter will be a new topic (this can remain for problems,  chat, feedback, complaints, newbies wanting to join at some point - which they still can, I'll just kill off older characters to make room  :wink2:  - and whatever. Most characters will be in each chapter, though occasionally (say, if you're on holiday and I don't think you're necessarily needed to be there) your character might miss a chapter.
I will send you an update pm after every chapter. It will remind you of your character profile, have an inventory list, and so on. It might also contain information that only your character has learnt (characters with precognition, for example, may have visions of the future that only they see). Information given only to you could give you an advantage over the group, or be better shared with the group. Some people will obviously prove better teamplayers than others, though how well you all do need not represent this.
Your actions must be sent after the update pm. If you miss an actions deadline, it's no biggie, I'll either miss your character from the next chapter if they aren't needed, and you can get in your actions for next time, or I'll guess your character's actions (I'll try to keep them in persona) if they really must be in a chapter.

Actions are a big headache to me for the first few goes in most forums. Here's a few guidelines (numbered diagrams, see?  :smiley:  ):

Don't invent things, use the enviroment and background I have given you (for example, "I use my hidden ninja disks, which I always keep in my boots, and throw them at his head. I then summon my mystic steed and ride off to the Castle of Darkness where I make sweet love to a beautiful princess, who loves me very much.")I might of gone overboard with that example. Sorry.  :Sad: Don't use narrative, I'll do that (for example, "He walks into the cave, his hair looking sexy and cool as the wind lashes it vigorously")Don't control anyone else's character, or characters that I control, or the world around you, just tell me what you intend to do (for example "I try to talk him into helping me" NOT "I talk him into helping me and then walk off into the cave"

Few examples of very very good actions:





> I try and fight my way out.







> I try and fight my way out of the cave, using my long-sword.







> I try and fight my way out of the cave, using my long-sword. If Bobert doesn't try and attack me, I don't attack him.



Um...teamwork. You can always talk about what to do here, or anywhere else, with the other characters. You can see what they're doing in the chapters, so planning ahead is always good. Co-operating in actions can make your characters' success even more certain, for example:

Bobert's power is to create forcefields. Timbert's power is pyro-manipulation. They have been trapped by a villain with telekinesis, who is hurling rocks and other debris at them.
Bobert and Timbert plan their actions together.




> I try and cover Timbert with forcefields whenever the villain tries to attack.







> I try and create balls of fire with my power, which I then use to throw at the villain. If Bobert covers me with forcefields, I use them if I seem too in danger.



Of course, Timbert could say:




> If Bobert covers me with forcefields, I use this as a distraction and throw a fire ball in his face, and then run to escape the villain.



Course, that's cause Timbert's _mean_.

Heh, balls of fire...


Anyways, I think I've made the whole thing painfully, painfully clear.

No deadline for first actions, just await update, read chapter, and send when ready. We'll spend as long as it takes to get everyone right, damnit!

 :smiley: 

Too much type, me tired now.

----------


## Carôusoul

This looks really fantastic, if people stick to it.


You deserve a round of applause for the amount of work your gonna be doing here sin.

----------


## Siиdяed

...work?  ::shock::

----------


## Carôusoul

The fact your writing up each episode.

----------


## Original Poster

*Good*

----------


## Siиdяed

Have begun Anti-Heroes - The Volumes. Chapter One very very very very very close. Tonight or early tomorrow.

No posting in that topic, please? Looks neater.  :smiley: 

This can keep going, ofc.

----------


## Carôusoul

Artist-scientist?

I just look like the token faggot.

----------


## Siиdяed

Something like that.  :smiley: 

Anyone not read first page, DO IT NOW, NOW NOW NOW.

----------


## Carôusoul

Who is richmond, as far as users go?



I'd like to know my fellow goods.

----------


## Siиdяed

Yeah, about the Dramatis Persona...

It isn't Good vs. Neutral vs. Bad. Richmond will be explored, as will Metatron, Castor Angelos, Dantalion, Michael, the Anti-Hero, Zerachiel, etc.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Yeah, about the Dramatis Persona...
> 
> It isn't Good vs. Neutral vs. Bad. Richmond will be explored, as will Metatron, Castor Angelos, Dantalion, Michael, the Anti-Hero, Zerachiel, etc.



So much for Zerachiel. 


Pwned.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Nice post. Looking foward to more.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Anyone not read first page, DO IT NOW, NOW NOW NOW.



Am I just thick? How can I read this? Or is it just for people who are have characters?

----------


## Carôusoul

You're really thick.


It's in another thread.

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2: 

You wanting to join up, Toast?

Chapter One some time nowish. Friday night caught up with me last night, but I managed to get a Prelude out n'ways.

----------


## Siиdяed

Chapter One, done. Updates sent, awaiting actions.  :smiley: 

Make sure you've read the big rules post in page 1. If you aren't sure about anything please ask, here or in pm. I'm always happy to take time out to get everyone comfortable with the whole system.


Few things about setting: Republic covers all known world (which is mostly Europa). Largely will focus on England (Canterbury and York and Leicester and so on).
The Church is _not_ Christian or anything, and is in no way an allegory for anything in the real world. It's just a Catholic-type Church that dominates the Republic, and threatens to condemn all those with powers as heresy.

Oh, and one character might get killed off early on. We'll have to wait and see.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

instructions submitted.


..not like i have much to choose. heh.

----------


## Siиdяed

Heh. Not yet. You will do, though. Same goes for a few others. There will be some chapters where you have little choice over matters, but overall there's alot of freedom in what you can do.

----------


## Original Poster

Firstly the beginning of this shows what a Kusara-kama is, granted it can't cut rocks up and stuff you can see how one would typically use it.  In close combat its just like a sickle, but in time of need it can be flung.

I'm rying to think of a power that wouldn't mismatch one's ability to use this weapon (like supervision) and wouldn't make it too powerful (like superspeed) and I decided electric manipulation would be a better spell for him.  Thatway if he sticks his kama he can use it  to conduct electricity and it'll also sort of match his hothead personality.

----------


## Siиdяed

So:

*Character Name:* Dierdro Daye
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 30
*Appearance:* Dark skin, black dreads, whiskers, more lean than muscular
*Favoured Weapons:* A Kusara-kama (google image it)
*Talents:* Beside adept kusaram kama ability? He's pretty acrobatic
*Persona:* Very quick to anger and irrational if feels cornered. He has a soft spot for humanity that he tries to ignore in pursuit of his duty but just can't escape.
*Alignment:* Good
*Special Power:* Electrical Manipulation

Yeah? If you can link me that video soonish that'd be nice.  ::content:: 

I'll try and join you up soon then. I have a pretty good idea of where you'll fit in.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Sent in a simple response. I'll try and be more detailed in the future.  :wink2: 

Great so far!

----------


## Siиdяed

All the actions look pretty perfect at this stage. One or two issues came up but were resolved startlingly fast. Kudos, you brilliant bods, you.  :smiley: 

Omnius, expect to be in Chapter Two. If you are I'll make sure you get an update pm like everyone else.

----------


## Carôusoul

so everyone is submitted now?

----------


## Siиdяed

Clearing some issues with Umbrasquall, shouldn't take too long.

----------


## Original Poster

Yeah that's good.  Sorry, I thought I HAD linked the video, I don't know what happened.

Here it is: http://youtube.com/watch?v=z2tor7HLWjg

----------


## Siиdяed

Sweet merciful Jesus...  ::shock:: 

I might do Chapter Two tonight, Umbrasquall did give me enough actions to do it. I wuz being petty. So...mwah...

----------


## Carôusoul

> I *will* do Chapter Two tonight, Umbrasquall did give me enough actions to do it. I wuz being petty. So...mwah...




Good.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Yes, wasn't sure what actions you expected me to give you.  :tongue2:  If it's possible, could you give us a general idea of what to reply with? Like a multiple choice sort of thing if need be.

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm. I'm not overly in favour of multiple-choice. I like people to think they have more freedom in their choices than that.

I'll give you a general hint as to your options, next time, Umbra.  :tongue2:

----------


## Original Poster

Of course the weapon is exaggerated in that video, it couldn't actually cut boulders in half and stuff.

----------


## Siиdяed

...  :tongue2: 

Chapter Two nearing completion. Update pms will be sent, reply with actions for Chapter Three deadline:

*Saturday, 15.12.07*

If I get actions sooner, I'll write chapters sooner.

----------


## Kromoh

yay can't wait  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Eurgh, these chapters just get longer.

Time to kill off a few characters.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Lookin' good.

----------


## Siиdяed

I _did_ wash my hair today.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

I noticed actually. Believe it or not. I was going to say earlier, but I'm not GAY.

----------


## Kromoh

> (...) but I'm not GAY.



oh what a pity  :Sad: 




xD

----------


## Grod

Sin, I understand you have a lot of characters and work to do for this and all that.... but if there is an opening for another character can you let me know.
I would really really like to join.  ::D:

----------


## Carôusoul

> oh what a pity 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD



Uh..

----------


## Siиdяed

I would.

Oh hai, Grod. Post character profile here and I'll work you in soon...ish.

I now have 5 characters in game, 2 in waiting. Good good. Volume 2 will certainly give new characters a chance to shine without the old characters pwning them instantly.  :wink2: 

So yeah, profile here and I'll work you in when possible (I got Omnius in for the very next chapter, so...).

 :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

Instructions submitted.

Everyone else hurry up.

We need moree.

----------


## Siиdяed

Watinz for Gestalt, and he's usually prompt, so chapter ought to be early.  :smiley: 

Um...generally pleased with how this is going. Feedback? I would genuinely like to know your thoughts. Plot ideas not welcome.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Oh ok, you could make Richmond get killed by a bunch of revolutionaries, and then...

just kidding xDDDDD


sounds really nice. I love to see how my character behaves after I make my actions.. you're doing a great work  :tongue2: 


(didn't find any black eyed assassin image, sorry  :tongue2: )

That's my character, Eloa, if you didn't figure it out  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Picture of a girl!?!?!11!




...I'm joking.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation* - Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing* - Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication* - Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance* - Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization* - Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction* - Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation* - Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions


Updated powers list. If Grod wants to join the next chapter, a profile fairly soonish would be nice, please.  :smiley: 

All the powers can be developed upon, for example, you may increase the range of your telepathy over time, or find other uses for it.

----------


## Grod

*Character Name:* Menos Diatos
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 22-23 ish
*Appearance:* Light, lithe build. Deep, black eyes.. Crossed scar under other eye Dark, strait hair in an emo cut.  ::chuckle::  Loose fitting black clothes with a red shirt underneath. Hidden necklace against skin.
*Favoured Weapons:* Long,  blade. Very light and durable. If he loses this he can make sharp extensions sword blades from his ice. 
*Talents:* Very smart, and can think well under pressure. Good eyes, can see well in the dark, as well as detect "chi"(energy, chakra etc.) Very Fast, but somewhat physically weak
*Persona:* Likes to fight, but never shows this, along with his emotions. Hates to wait, and hates making people wait. Always seems rushed. Slow to anger. Cold, and does not reveal things about himself easily. Wants Revenge on someone
*Alignment:* Whatever helps him reach is goal faster -- neutral
*Special Power:* Ice Manipulation


Thanks Sin! ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
Sorry it took so long -- sleeping all day due to 5 teeth pulled. :tongue2: 


EDIT: Fixed some things....

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha, no worries.  :tongue2: 
I was scared you wouldn't make the next chapter.

Still want alignment, yeah.  :tongue2: 
Scouter doesn't fit in with medieval setting!  ::shock:: 

So alignment and no scouter plz plz.  :wink2: 

Oh, and poor teethses.  :Sad: 

...emoticon attack!  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

Gestalt; we wait upon you, our breath baited.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah yeah.  :tongue2:  Consider it done.

----------


## Siиdяed

Eurgh. Chapter Three tonight? We'll see.  :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Bah your avatar just got lame. 



JK.

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2: 

I got bored.

----------


## Carôusoul

This is getting interesting now..

I knew it was a good idea to cleanse the abomination...

----------


## Siиdяed

Sorry not all characters were in last chapter. I wanted to cover Michael and the Anti-Hero and Eloa and Richmond quite fully, and this is the result.  :Sad: 

No-one needs to do any actions this time, I'll catch-up on those we've missed next chapter and give those who were in this one a situation where they can make choices.

Okies.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Michael and the Anti-Hero and Eloa and Richmond quite fully, and this is the result.



And.. uh.. Keaton?
Me?


..No?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You're not loved.

Nor am I.

----------


## Carôusoul

> You're not loved.
> 
> Nor am I.




Yeah but I got a headshot on THE Anti-Hero.


Bet none of y'all were expectin that.

----------


## Kromoh

yeah you're not


(feels special)

hope I don't get killed... dunno what Sindred's love is up to..





> Yeah but I got a headshot on THE Anti-Hero.
> 
> 
> Bet none of y'all were expectin that.



I hope the anti-hero comes back fro mthe dead and makes his painful revenge xDDDDDD

----------


## Carôusoul

> dunno what Sindred's love is up to..



LOL, WUT?





> I hope the anti-hero comes back fro mthe dead and makes his painful revenge xDDDDDD



If he does I'll have another headshot waiting for him.

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha. Sorry, I forgots Keaton.  :tongue2: 

I want to make it clear that I don't endorse baby killinz, btw.  :smiley: 

I think it's fair to say Carou done it for the lulz.

----------


## Carôusoul

So it would seem.

----------


## Jeff777

Can't believe I didn't get in this sooner o.o

Character Name: Balas Ecore Novas
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Appearance: 5 ft. 11 muscular build, bald head, a tight black muscle shirt with black martial arts gi pants
Favoured Weapons: Katana slung around back.
Talents: Genius, a physical superman, persuasive, and very spiritual
Persona: Deep thinker, fearless and witty on occasion.
Alignment: Good
Special Power: Flight

----------


## Siиdяed

No...no power?  ::shock:: 

I think that can work. You want in _now_? I'm scribbling up a chapter as we speak.

----------


## Jeff777

> No...no power? 
> 
> I think that can work. You want in _now_? I'm scribbling up a chapter as we speak.



No wait!  haha I missed the special power part, I edited it in :p  Yeah sure count me in asap.  I can't wait to read it  :wink2:

----------


## Carôusoul

> tight black muscle



lulz

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> lulz



.

----------


## Siиdяed

Whatever fuels your rocket.  :tongue2: 

You's in then. Which makes...um...7 characters in game 1 reserved? Uh...

----------


## Jeff777

When should we PM you as stated in the first post?

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...after I send you an update pm. The best rules/whatever is in post #20 here, back on page 1.

Sorry I didn't get Chapter Four done yesterday, me intartubes failed.  :Sad: 
Will do it once I get home (school computer  :tongue2: ).

----------


## grasshoppa

This seems pretty fun. ILl join if its not too late  :smiley: 

Character Name: Isab
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Appearance: moderately well built, 6"0, dark brown hair/eyes, tanned skin. 
Favoured Weapons: MOstly going to use animal forms for attack. Also carries a dagger.
Talents: Very obersvational and analytical
Persona: quiet and disciplined. 
Alignment: neutral for now...mewhahahaha
Special Power: animal morph - lol should be fun. Do i get to pick a few animals I can start out with?

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm...animal morph was the one power I disliked to begin with...but it might work.  :smiley: 

Two animals to start with? We'll think about more later.

Oh, and sorry for lack of chapter two days running. I have some ideas for all these new characters that I want to get right, and the next chapter might be fairly important.  :wink2:

----------


## grasshoppa

Lol, sorry sindred, but somebody had to pick it. Ill be damned if i'm not going to turn into a mole rat and act like a penis with teeth. Also, do I maintain my conciousness or do I fully become an animal?

Umm, Ill choose a tiger (pounce!) and a peregrine Falcon (fastest bird on the planet).

for more information
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peregrine_Falcon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger

also, how can i aquire new animals?

Also, feel free to add me in when ever is more convient to you.

----------


## Siиdяed

Thanks.  :smiley: 

Very nice choices. Falcons are insanely beautiful birds, and tigers...they roxx, obv.

I'll think about the acquiring. I'm worried about veering totally into _Animorphs_ territory but I'm sure we'll manage.  :smiley: 

You'll maintain conciousness.

----------


## grasshoppa

animorphs lmao..that takes me back

----------


## metcalfracing

Character: Charles, Evo Scott (Evo)
Male:27
Appearance: 6'0 Athletic, well kempted, light blue eyes, blond hair
Favored weapon: His Cane sword, that he walks around with (though he has no physical reason to carry a walking stick)
Talents: Charismatic, lighting fast, and persuasive
Persona: Seemly cool and calculated, pompous and arrogant, feels that everyone should yield to his glory.
Alignment:Bad
Talents: perception manipulation

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Sin is going to have to write a book for each chapter now. Ehehehe..

----------


## Siиdяed

::shock::  Agreed.

NO MORE CHARACTERS.  :tongue2: 

I'll accept Metcal's, but he probably won't appear for some time. Sorry.  :Sad: 
Volume Two ought to have plenty of room for new characters, so I'll sound the call for more then.

Look, sorry about the lack of chapters, entirely my fault, will post one today, without fail. Pwomise.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

Apologies to the new characters yet to be included. Am working round to it.  :wink2:

----------


## metcalfracing

Sorry guys, I saw that the were a lot of characters. I wouldn't have added one, but I didn't seen any bad aligned ones...

----------


## Siиdяed

Oh no, your character can join, metcal. But no more beyond that until Volume Two, methinks.

All new characters (including metcal  :wink2: ) can expect to be in the next chapter.

----------


## Jeff777

Sindred, your Anti-Heroes has become the messiah of Arcane Arena.  Use your power wisely  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Heh. You aren't even in it yet. So I'm guessing that's high praise.  :smiley: 

Messiahs get admin powers, right?  ::?: 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Jeff777

> Heh. You aren't even in it yet.




Sounds like a problem...how do you suppose we fix this problem...

----------


## Carôusoul

I am the Anti-Hero.

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha.  :tongue2: 

The next chapter will be entirely new characters and my non-player characters. So there.

----------


## Kromoh

Wow carousoul, Sindred forgets you and you still become the anti-hero. Sindred must find you really hot or something xD

Carousoul, just remember to put mesomwhere safe before you destroy the world.. plx?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Carousoul, just remember to put mesomwhere safe before you destroy the world.. plx?




Only if you kneel before me as your god and as your king.

----------


## Siиdяed

Carou has the style to be what the Anti-Hero is. A rising power that'll shake up the story arcs.

Metatron remains my hardcore favourite, even if he is acting like a bastard.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

Sketches from a slow RS lesson. Yeah, I used a biro.  :tongue2: 





Not my best work but I think it's apology enough for those waiting.  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

Sindred, those drawings are just sound xD

great work man

----------


## Grod

yeah those drawings are awesome

What's a biro? ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

Crappy pen.  :smiley: 

Chapter tonight? I'm hoping so.

----------


## Carôusoul

> yeah those drawings are awesome
> 
> What's a biro?



A type of ballpoint pen.


Ultima Metatron:

Slow RS lesson.

----------


## Grod

Thanks

Ah cool Carousoul can draw too.

----------


## Carôusoul

Fallen Metatron:

----------


## Kromoh

oh guys that is so cool

gogo chapter xD

----------


## Siиdяed

> Slow RS lesson.



You too? What a _startling_ coincidence.

Next chapter soon? Ish? Will be almost entirely new/unintroduced characters, however.

----------


## Kromoh

Sindred's avatar... startling coincidences... A few of Sindred's posts....... Sindred's ass-licking by making Carou the Anti-Hero....

This is _beggining_ (notice the word "beggining") to sound suspiscious..

----------


## Siиdяed

:wink2: 

If it helps we aren't the same person.

How long do people think volumes ought to be? There will be reasonably large breaks between volumes, and the story arcs will all radically change direction, so...
I was thinking 13 chapters per volume.

----------


## Kromoh

how many volumes? heh

I think it should never end ^~


---

oh yeah, I also forgot... you both draw

lol I just mean you look too... fond of each other. uhuhuhuh  ::D:

----------


## Carôusoul

I draw

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=41665

----------


## Umbrasquall

Guys, I'm frozen here and can't move... save me.  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I R draw but no scanner. =(

----------


## Siиdяed

Right, new chapter, new characters.  :smiley: 

Actions for those involved in Chapter 4? I have Carou, Umbra and Kromoh so far...need more for Wednesday!  :tongue2: 

Um...about Pollux time travelling. It won't follow him in a linear story arc (like we followed Hiro in _Heroes_, there's no '3 months later' or 'the day before'), but instead he will simply appear in the story arc at different points, at different ages (by which you can vaguely plot a linear story arc for him, but I won't do that).

Don't worry about him that much, basically. He's just doing his stuff.  :smiley: 


Story arc-wise, people should be gaining as much power as possible about now. This could be in terms of your own 'power' (ie, Keaton becoming the Anti-Hero, now has more powers), or in terms of gaining a following (the Church/Republic are falling apart, creating a power vaccuum for people like Richmond or Dantalion to fill), or in terms of uniting other characters together (which should make you stronger; Balas and Evo begin united, as do Isab and Issam).

The finale will be an epic clash of various factions, ensuring that you either are or belong to the strongest would be a very wise move indeed. Apologies to those of you who have been largely unable to do this, perhaps because they have a certain Metatron hunting them across England (Umbra  :Sad: ).

You will all get your chances soon enough.  :smiley:

----------


## Original Poster

Since Dierdro is probably allying with the anti-hero(though he would claim "F you" at first) I thought maybe in the future there would come a need to produce more enemies.  Obviously good guys would have to die eventually and if Dierdro does (after the people that go inactive) the replacement would be this bastard.

Character Name: Alidod
Gender: Male
Age: 40
Appearance: Pale skin, long white hair, deep blue eyes
Favoured Weapons: He caries nothing.
Talents: Some ancient fighting style based on his particular control of the elements.
Persona: A polite charismatic fellow that keeps his abilities under the surface, choosing much more insidious actions.
Alignment: If the anti-hero is good, I guess that makes him bad.
Special Power: Water control

The character would be a more normal a more cunning type that befriends you and pretends to be normal.  He could kill you by slowly raising your body temperature until you get heat stroke or lowering your body temperature until you get hypothermia.  I don't know what other powers he could get, I was just thinking of what water control could mean.

----------


## Carôusoul

An epic clash of factions..

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm...what do people understand of the Good/Neutral/Bad issue?

Kromoh has realised a few essential points, as I think, has Carou. It isn't two factions (Good/Bad) and some Neutral folk wandering in between. It's numerous factions that cross over ideas of Good/Bad. It's factions fighting for control and power, not principles.

The power-play between players should be taking over as the major drama at this point. Making uneasy alliances, uniting heroes, betraying each other...it's all key to survival.

From this point on players can (and will  :wink2: ) die as a result of their actions. It is in their best interests to secure power and security.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

But...

Legends never die  :Sad:

----------


## Siиdяed

:wink2: 

Oh, Gest, have I got your actions yet?  ::?: 

I was going to write up a chapter, that's all...

Oh, just realised that the Prelude is set in Canterbury. That should be York. Oh noes. That'll bug me forever, now.  ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

Um...few things. Not all of you in the chapter, sorry, I is tired  :wink2: 

Dierdro Dayo...since it _was_ early on in the character's life, I feel the need for justification.

1. You took the Metatron on, alone, without the aid of any other character.
2. You have witnessed what the Metatron is capable of.
3. Defeat was not at all a surprise result.

Apologies, I realise you might a _little_ frustrated at that.  ::?: 

If you wish to submit a new character, it can be accepted.


Let this be a warning - power, survival, teamwork, planning. Else it's head imploding time.  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

great chapter.. I feel a little.. shy xD but c'mon I'm an assassin I've been through worse

Lol I still find it strange I'm like the only female character playing heh... men should starting fighting themselves for me  :tongue2: 

*goes to dialogue thread*

----------


## Carôusoul

> great chapter.. I feel a little.. shy xD but c'mon I'm an assassin I've been through worse
> 
> Lol I still find it strange I'm like the only female character playing heh... men should starting fighting themselves for me 
> 
> *goes to dialogue thread*




Tsk. 



You made a big mistake.

----------


## Kromoh

Oh have I? Let's wait and see  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Bit worried about Omnius' silence. It's...ominous...

Have I had actions from any of the new character? That worries me.

I'm a worrying kinda guy.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Bit worried about Omnius' silence. It's...ominous...
> 
> Have I had actions from any of the new character? That worries me.
> 
> I'm a worrying kinda guy.



You don't tend to talk much when your head has imploded.

----------


## Siиdяed

Oh noes, I've pushed him over the edge!  ::o: 

In more relevant news, I'll probably continue this system of chapters without all characters involved. It means I don't have to do massive chapters covering all of you, and you all don't have to be kept waiting by one person slow at handing in actions.

Oh, any of the new characters have actions for me, while I'm thinking? Hmm...

----------


## Kromoh

You are a sweet kinda guy.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> You are a sweet kinda guy.



who

----------


## Original Poster

I've been working.

Anyway there's already a character sheet on the other page.  I read the new chapter first and got worried you thought I was claiming from that post I wanted Dierdro to die.  I'm relieved to see you just decided to crush his 11 ton balls.  For shame for killing the black guy first though.  Anyway yeah I wanted to make a character on the faction that's against the anti-hero because I want to balance it out a little.


Character Name: Alidod
Gender: Male
Age: 40
Appearance: Pale skin, long white hair, deep blue eyes
Favored Weapons: He caries nothing.
Talents: Some ancient fighting style based on his particular control of the elements.
Persona: A polite charismatic fellow that keeps his abilities under the surface, favoring to pretend to befriend people at first
Alignment: If the anti-hero is good, I guess that makes him bad.
Special Power: Nullifies abilities or Water Control

On the other page I thought of water control because he could kill people in conversation by lowering their water temperature and would thusly have a colder presence but then I thought if the usual intention of this character is a spy then his mind would just be read and he wouldn't matter anymore either.  So I'm leaving it up to you to pick what would suit the story better, a spy that nullifies the team leaving them vulnerable to attack or a villain to carries a cold presence.

----------


## Siиdяed

I decided that your character would die after recieving your actions, not after seeing your new character profile (which I still have yet to look over, but I'm happy enough to let you rejoin soonish if that's what you want).

As I think I've said several times, and most people have picked up quite nicely, this isn't about Good/Bad factions. It is unlikely to end with all the Good characters fighting the Bad characters. More likely is various characters from all Good/Bad/Neutral will create and divide into a varied multitude of alliances and factions.

It isn't the Bad faction vs. the Good faction. Not even slightly.

----------


## Carôusoul

I think its funny how you think I'm somehow the commonly accepted opinion of "good".

----------


## Original Poster

I'm just going off what you said, whether or not your character is "good" he sounded like a fascist that will have a lot of allies so I'm just making another adversary.

I suppose ice control would be better than water for what I was saying for the second possibility of the character.

----------


## Siиdяed

The alignment is not to do with your 'faction'. Your faction, alliances, truces, agreements, temporary unions, coalitions, _whatever_, are utterly freeform and between you and the other characters regardless of alignment.

Alignment will feature heavily later on, but not in the way you seem to be thinking.

----------


## Carôusoul

We shall soon see.


New chapter tonight?

----------


## Siиdяed

Uncertain. Very few new characters (metcalfracing, jeff, grasshoppa) have sent back actions. Which makes it hard for me to continue the story without them falling behind.  ::?: 

There may be some Eloa, some Umbrion, some Keaton..._maybe_.

Oh, and we might catch up with Repus.  :smiley:

----------


## Original Poster

I'm still wondering what you think about the character.

----------


## Siиdяed

*Character Name:* Alidod
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 40
*Appearance:* Pale skin, long white hair, deep blue eyes
*Favoured Weapons:* Prefers not to use weapons, favours special power in combat
*Talents:* Charisma, charm
*Persona:* A polite charismatic fellow that keeps his abilities under the surface, choosing much more insidious actions
*Alignment:* Bad
*Special Power:* Ice Manipulation

This? It looks fine. More Keaton-orientated than your last, in terms of preferring powers over weapons, ability to decieve, etc. Fight fire with fire?

Was it cunning to tell people in a public thread that your character is cunning and insidious? Surely that will make getting other players to trust you more difficult? I don't know.

Yeah, the character seems fine. Will appear soonish, if you're happy.

----------


## Original Poster

Well he won't be spying for very long anyway since he can't nullify his presence from Keaton.  I might start him off as a good person who seems merely quick witted that doesn't join the evil faction until muvh later anyway, so his thoughts might be a tad dark but in the beginning he wouldn't be out to cause any problems.

His cold presence would be enough to make people feel uncomfortable anyway.

----------


## Siиdяed

...there isn't an evil faction. We've established that.  :tongue2: 

He sounds like Keaton.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

Hm.


We'll see how large a part he shall play in my plans.

----------


## Siиdяed

Wait, would you prefer power negation? That'd possibly be more fun, as there's already an Ice Manipulating character.

Your call.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Oh, and we might catch up with Repus.




Excellent.. *rasps fingers together and laughs*

----------


## Original Poster

Yeah since ice-manipulation is taken I think power negation would serve well.  Here's a character sheet rethinking this power:

Character Name: Alidod
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Appearance: Shabby brown hair and green eyes with stubby facial hair
Favoured Weapons: Give him some twin katanas
Talents: Charisma
Persona: Polite and charismatic when he's sober (which is rare)
Alignment: Bad
Special Power: Power negation

I don't think he'll be evil right off the bat, but only after he begins to think Keaton is too powerful.

----------


## Carôusoul

Anti-Heroes isn't a matter of

"turning" evil

or being on the "good" side.


good and evil are points of view in anti heroes. If you try to take keaton down you'[ll be considered by many as "good"

and many as "bad"


it isn't as simple as good and evil. I think it was stupid of sindred to put an alignment section in the character profile tbh.

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2: 

It'll serve a purpose later on. I think it was stupid of people to assume it meant Evil/Good factions. Life doesn't work that way.

But Carou has the idea. I'm pretty sure everyone else does too, at this stage.


I'm checking up on the new characters. They're beyond their actions deadline, and I haven't had anything at all from them (excuse, apology, requests for clarification/further explanation, whatever).

Hmpf.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I give a big hug to my Auntie Heros everytime I see her.  :smiley:

----------


## ExoByte

. . .

----------


## Original Poster

I understand, I never thought of it that way, but there is an alignment label that I had to put something in.  I've never in my lfe thought of a character of mine as good or bad.  I'm orienting this character this way because A. It'll mean there are more enemies for you since it appears to me many will probably be joining your side and B. By the sound of your PM it sounds like it would be interesting to be a character against you.  I could have done that with Dierdro but if Metatron would have been your enemy it simply wouldn't have suited him to align against you or form some third party that just duels everybody.  That and he died like he was wearing a red outfit on Star Trek.

So is power negation like just an invisible orb that surrounds him like the kid in Xmen 3 or can he temporarily paralyze people's abilities that he targets or what?

----------


## Siиdяed

> I give a big hug to my Auntie Heros everytime I see her.



...it took you 7 pages to think that up. *Get out*.





> . . .



You, on the other hand, can stay.  :smiley: 

Power negation is simply cancelling others' powers around you when you choose. It'd be in a small radius around you, but there wouldn't be anything visually to signify it (like an orb, whatever).

You died, Omnius, because you rushed the Metatron alone. If any of the other characters had done that, they would have been killed off also. It wasn't an inevitable consequence.

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh. I just typed out a whole Anti-Heroes chapter and _then_ my internet crashed. Damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn.

Will try again soon. But _damn_.  :Sad:

----------


## Jeff777

Sindred, when you say PM'ed me saying send me your actions, I'm afraid I don't understand.

----------


## Siиdяed

Well, which part didn't you understand?  ::?: 

Have I sent you an Update pm, yet? I'm fairly sure I did, but I can resend it if need be.

There's a chapter in the Volumes thread involving your character (chapter...five?). I sent you a pm after posting the chapter, which is what I'll do every time your character appears.
Read the chapter, decide what to do, pm me that decision (your 'actions').

Yeah? There's bigger rules stuff posts #1 and #20 in this thread if it helps.

----------


## Jeff777

> Well, which part didn't you understand? 
> 
> Have I sent you an Update pm, yet? I'm fairly sure I did, but I can resend it if need be.
> 
> There's a chapter in the Volumes thread involving your character (chapter...five?). I sent you a pm after posting the chapter, which is what I'll do every time your character appears.
> Read the chapter, decide what to do, pm me that decision (your 'actions').
> 
> Yeah? There's bigger rules stuff posts #1 and #20 in this thread if it helps.



-scratches head- Well when you put it like that, sounds kind of obvious.   ::lol::

----------


## Siиdяed

It's my way with words.  :tongue2: 

Oh and:


Signature by way of apology for delayed chapter.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

As is customary with delayed chapters, biro-concept sketches are necessary.
Slow RS lesson.  :smiley: 



Repus Oge vs. Metatron? Is it possible?
I'll admit I hate the impracticality and suchlike of the Final Fantasy giant sword...but even I can admit it's got style.  :smiley: 

Thoughts? On Dantalion, on Pollux Angelos, on Anti-Heroes in general? You know I love praise feedback.


*Anti-Heroes is once more open to new characters*
Enter them here or by pm, either way. I can't promise they'll be put in immediately, it's more that I want a good idea of characters in reserve, ready to be put in when convenient.
Here are the basics needed for submitting a character:

*Character Name:* The character name...obviously...
*Gender:* I get confused easily
*Age:* ...obviously...
*Appearance:* This is physical appearance, not clothes. Be modest
*Favoured Weapons:* Try to pick some that will fit in, and remember these aren't necessarily the ones you'll end up with
*Talents:* The skills your character has; not too many, ego-freaks
*Persona:* The attitudes, the mannerisms, the general personality of your character
*Alignment:* Good/Bad/Neutral (will play a role in my storyline)
*Special Power:* See list below, you can choose one or go crazy with none

And the powers (updated for the third time  :smiley: ):

*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation* - Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing* - Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication* - Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance* - Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization* - Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction* - Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation* - Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions
*Magnetic Manipulation* - Can generate magnetic fields from your own body, move/manipulate metals
*Metallic Frame* - Your bones are made entirely from a strong, durable metal, giving you better endurance and strength than a normal human, you may also have some form of weaponry (Wolverine-style claws, for example)
*Metallic Armour* - Similar to Metallic Frame; you have managed to construct a special suit of armour, which fully encompasses your body and improves your reflexes, strength and endurance abilities; not exactly a special power, as you have not been born with it, but you will largely be perceived the same as one born with a power
*Technopathy* - You will be able to adapt to understand complex machinery and technology in an instant (for example, you may encounter clockwork for the first time and work out exactly how it works in seconds)
*Power Mimicry* - Can mimic the powers of others nearby for short periods - you do not retain this power after that person has gone
*Immortality* - You will regenerate after dying; this is not the same as Regeneration, and all wounds you suffer while alive will not heal themselves until after you have died
*Persuasion* - You can persuade anyone to do your bidding through the power of your voice; this may fail to work against advanced telepaths or certain individuals
*Wall Crawler* - You are able to attach yourself to walls or ceilings or other surfaces simply through touch (example, Spider-man)
*Elasticity* - Can manipulate your body as though it were rubber, or elastic, allowing you to reach further, move through spaces a normal person might not, and so on
*Heat Vision* - Can send powerful heat rays through the eyes, strong enough to be used as a weapon; can also be used to detect body heat, as infra-red vision might
*Plant Manipulation* - Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate

----------


## Carôusoul

> *Plant Manipulation* - Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate





Lol.

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2: 

I got stuck for ideas. If anyone picks that I will hurt them. Simple.

Mildly happy with Anti-Heroes, at the moment. There are some clear factions rising up. At the moment, these are the main playa's as I see them (as in, ones with influence):

*Richmond* - he owns the Republic, simple
*Zerachiel* - he's dead but was omniscient, which means he knew how to do _everything_...he didn't seem that bothered about doing much, but he has influence in odd places, for odd reasons
*Pollux Angelos* - he's a time traveller, with motives similar to Zerachiel, which is interfering in odd places (at odd times)
*Dantalion* - he has an army, and could lead the (third) Republic
*Repus Oge* - he has Michael's sword, which is apparently the only way the kill the Metatron
*Eloa and Umbrion and Satanel* - they _could_ find Metatron's cube, which would give them control over the Metatron...obv?
*Anti-Hero* - potentially the strongest of those with special powers, as well as being the bomb that will end the world (when? where? why? um...how? not who, though, that's obvious)

----------


## Techno

> I got stuck for ideas.



Here you are.

I just wish Issam and Isab could get on that list, but there are a few things that need to be done before they could even be included in the next chapter. *searches for grasshoppa*

----------


## Daeva

What's so funny about plant manipulation? Poison ivy, much? (The villain from batman). I mean, think about the upper levels of that ability...Commanding nature to completely over run an entire city. Not only would that destroy so much of that city, but you'd be in control of those plants. You could stop entire armies and do all kinds of other stuff, with enough creativity.

----------


## Siиdяed

> *searches for grasshoppa*



Urgh, he better appear somewhere.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> As is customary with delayed chapters, biro-concept sketches are necessary.
> Slow RS lesson. 
> 
> 
> 
> Repus Oge vs. Metatron? Is it possible?
> I'll admit I hate the impracticality and suchlike of the Final Fantasy giant sword...but even I can admit it's got style.



Wow. That pic is awesome. You rock Siиdяed.  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Aw, you bothered with the backwards letters.  :smiley: 

I'm in an Anti-Heroes overdrive. Which is insane, because it's Christmas and I should be way too busy to even consider Anti-Heroes. And yet...

I've got about another 4 players in the game. So meh.  :smiley: 

Can I reach a (reasonably) conclusive finale by chapter 13? With cliffhangers left open for Volume Two, of course...

----------


## Siиdяed

I thought I'd give you a quick spoiler for Volume Two, since I'm a leet-le bored.  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _New Villain!_: 



New villain on the scene:



He calls himself Don. Little more is known about him.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

ROFL! Dude who is the guy in that pic? Srsly. He's gonna be famous.

Edit: Correction, I know now. He's still gonna be famous. As soon as I come back that's going to be my new avatar...

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha.  :tongue2: 

Do you have any actions for me, Gest? You know how much I loves them, and it _is_ Christmas.

I'm trying to work out for to have you do a month's travelling across to England _while at the same time_ life goes on as normal for the other characters.
Similarly, what do I do when Keaton goes off on his Eygptian holiday? Good Lord, I didn't think any of this through at all.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Gah, I didn't do Anti-Heroes Christmas day, so I does have some life.  :smiley: 

New characters, new story arcs. All will be revealed in an exciting Volume One finale chapter 13.

Hands up everyone who's read it all up-to-date!

----------


## Original Poster

What is my character doing, smoking a doobie?

----------


## Kromoh

lol xD

----------


## Siиdяed

Head implosion?  :smiley: 

I'm putting in your character (and Lucidbulb's) for Volume Two. Volume One ought to be wrapping up now (epic all-out brawl show-down?) for chapter 13, so it would be awkward introducing them now.

Volume Two ought to rock. It'll have a far bigger, more expansive world and lots and lots and lots and lots of epic choices and suchlike. Far bettar than Volume One. Trust me.

Now to draw all the characters together for chapter 13. And somehow make them fight.
Hmm.


Isab, Issam, Balas, Evo...um..._one_ of you has sent in actions. Can't really work on that because you're all inter-linked. Um...maybe we'll work them properly in Volume Two? I don't know. Contact me, plz.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Sindred, you sound like those nutsy guys that train animals and give them weapons, only to watch them fight later xDDD ::banana:: 

Should I be afraid?  ::shock::

----------


## Siиdяed

Yes.  :Sad:

----------


## Carôusoul

hai guise. what's going on in this thread?!

----------


## Siиdяed

Lulz. Waiting for Umbra before moving on in Anti-Heroes. Biggie biggie finale coming up, then LucidBulbs and Omnius characters introduced in volume two, along with a few new enemies and the like.

It should be good.

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm...I'll go for the 'ignore all possibility of inconsitencies involving travel, time, etc' approach. Keaton went to Egypt in one chapter jump while in Eloa's all she did was run across the street.

It works.  ::?: 

Anyways, ought to point out that the whole spheres of existence, shells, etc, isn't my idea; I took it largely from Umbrasquall's excellent rp which is somewhere in AA. It's an idea that I like alot, and plan to take in a very different direction to Umbra's original, so it'll all be okay, probably. Hmm.

----------


## Kromoh

baah is there a new year special or something? xD

----------


## Siиdяed

...maybe.  :smiley: 

Probably not. I really need Umbra's actions before moving on...you'll see, you'll all see!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

As if.

----------


## Siиdяed

Did...did you change your avatar again? Gest!

I even wrote you a part in the last chapter! For shaame.  :Sad:

----------


## Carôusoul

implode his head.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Character submission still available for Volume Two?

----------


## Siиdяed

Sure is. Post it here or pm it to me. Either's good.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

De-lousedInTheComatorium! Best album by Mars Volta. I love you!

*Ahem*

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Character Name*: Goes by _Solace_.
*Gender*: Male
*Age*: 23
*Appearance*: Barely pale. Black, messy hair reaching just past his nose. He _seems_ too frail to be able to do any damage. 
*Favoured Weapons*: He uses stealth as a tool. Throwing daggers are the appetizers. Hand scythes are his main weapon.
*Talents*: He is no stranger to accuracy and precision. He's fast. He's good at guessing.
*Persona*: Mostly reserved unless confronted, but a soothsayer with most of his words. He will make trust and break it according to his own benefits, yet he also has great trouble discerning friend from foe anyways. He is maniacal and hysterical in battle. Seemingly insane at times. He feels as though his power is the only one not from the devil.
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Special Power*: Regeneration

----------


## Siиdяed

> *Character Name*: Goes by _Solace_.
> *Gender*: Male
> *Age*: 23
> *Appearance*: Barely pale. Black, messy hair reaching just past his nose. He _seems_ too frail to be able to do any damage. 
> *Favoured Weapons*: He uses stealth as a tool. Throwing daggers are the appetizers. Hand scythes are his main weapon.
> *Talents*: He is no stranger to accuracy and precision. He's fast. He's good at guessing.
> *Persona*: Mostly reserved unless confronted, but a soothsayer with most of his words. He will make trust and break it according to his own benefits, yet he also has great trouble discerning friend from foe anyways. He is maniacal and hysterical in battle. Seemingly insane at times. He feels as though his power is the only one not from the devil.
> *Alignment*: Neutral
> *Special Power*: Regeneration



Hmm. I'm liking where this character could go.  :smiley: 

Volume Two, then? I'll remind you when it's time. In meanwhile, make sure you read rules in posts #1 and #20 in this thread, and catching up with the story in the volumes thread might help too.  :smiley: 

I'll probably do a volume summary before volume two, should anyone wish to join without the hassle of reading a wall of text.  :wink2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Good job on everything so far.  ::D:  However, I haven't finished reading everything. I'm on Chapter Three right now. I plan on finishing today. I like reading and actually writing as well. Unfortunately I have a problem with finishing poems but not stories.  ::shock:: 

But yeah, Volume 2 if you plan on putting him in. I'd probably be pretty active with this.  :tongue2: 

P.S. Could you edit the first post to somehow say who has which character? I found myself looking back through the pages to see who sent in which character sheet.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'll make a list soon, that'd probably be a good idea.  :smiley: 

For volume two, definetly. But can't edit my old posts now.  :Sad: 

Once more, here's the powers list for anyone thinking of joining for volume two.

*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation* - Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing* - Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication* - Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance* - Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization* - Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction* - Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation* - Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions
*Magnetic Manipulation* - Can generate magnetic fields from your own body, move/manipulate metals
*Metallic Frame* - Your bones are made entirely from a strong, durable metal, giving you better endurance and strength than a normal human, you may also have some form of weaponry (Wolverine-style claws, for example)
*Metallic Armour* - Similar to Metallic Frame; you have managed to construct a special suit of armour, which fully encompasses your body and improves your reflexes, strength and endurance abilities; not exactly a special power, as you have not been born with it, but you will largely be perceived the same as one born with a power
*Technopathy* - You will be able to adapt to understand complex machinery and technology in an instant (for example, you may encounter clockwork for the first time and work out exactly how it works in seconds)
*Power Mimicry* - Can mimic the powers of others nearby for short periods - you do not retain this power after that person has gone
*Immortality* - You will regenerate after dying; this is not the same as Regeneration, and all wounds you suffer while alive will not heal themselves until after you have died
*Persuasion* - You can persuade anyone to do your bidding through the power of your voice; this may fail to work against advanced telepaths or certain individuals
*Wall Crawler* - You are able to attach yourself to walls or ceilings or other surfaces simply through touch (example, Spider-man)
*Elasticity* - Can manipulate your body as though it were rubber, or elastic, allowing you to reach further, move through spaces a normal person might not, and so on
*Heat Vision* - Can send powerful heat rays through the eyes, strong enough to be used as a weapon; can also be used to detect body heat, as infra-red vision might
*Plant Manipulation* - Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate

----------


## Lord Toaster

*Character Name:* Jeta Morgan
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 28
*Appearance:* Small and very thin, with light brown skin with a green tinge. Short, sticking up hair and small eyes. His nails are sharp and very hard
*Favoured Weapons:* None
*Talents:* He exploits his knowledge of pressure points in his fighting, disabling his opponents by knowing where it will hurt most. Worked in a theatre, and so is an excellent actor, and has some talent at make-up/disguise.
*Persona:* Quiet, modest, unassuming. Doesn't show his emotions unless he needs to. Doesn't trust easily.
*Alignment:* Neutral - doesn't busy himself with affairs that don't concern him for the most part. Uses his powers to burgle rich houses.
*Special Power:* Super Speed (result of a science experiment - he has certain animal genes in him - frog and cat)

edit: Sindred, get L back! "N" is lame!

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm torn between the two. It could easily change back any second.  :tongue2: 

Hmm...m'kay. Jeta Morgan...read up posts #1 and #20 here, etc, etc. Reading up on the chapters might help too.  :wink2: 

Science experiment? Hmmm...we'll see.

Wait, green tinge? He has green skin? ...what?  ::?:

----------


## Daeva

Does he have a nick name of "Toad" by chance?

----------


## Siиdяed

I can't believe I missed that.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Wait, green tinge? He has green skin? ...what?



no, not green skin. Green *tinge*. Like if you look carefully you might think you see some green. But then it's gone. Definitely not full out green.

----------


## Siиdяed

...why?  :tongue2: 

Have you read much of Anti-Heroes yet, Toast? I think I remembers you saying you couldn't find it...way back on page 1.

----------


## Daeva

Which is why I mentioned Toad, the one from the movies has that appearance too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> ...why? 
> 
> Have you read much of Anti-Heroes yet, Toast? I think I remembers you saying you couldn't find it...way back on page 1.



Just started reading it today,I think I'm about half way through.

----------


## Siиdяed

M'kay. I'm not going to force you.  :smiley: 

Sorry about the delay in chapters (expect my feverish scribbling pictures as apologies). Umbrasquall's actions are a little crucial to the next event.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

WTF HE KILLED A BABY.

So was that an action Carou sent you or did you make his character do it because you wanted it to?

----------


## Siиdяed

He made me do it. I don't force characters to kill babies.  :smiley: 

I wish I had the pm he sent. It was quite energetic in its enthusiasm.

EDIT: Oh, this might be something:



Spin-off scribblings, perhaps. Should be stand-alone (you don't need to have read Anti-Heroes, don't need to read if you are involved in Anti-Heroes), and won't be interactive. Debating whether this should go in Arcane Arena (being related to Anti-Heroes) or in Artist's Corner (being...art...for want of a better word).
For when I needs to write and haven't got Umbrasquall's actions (hint, hint  :smiley: ).

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm...on second thoughts _Antagonist_ will be entirely unconnected to _Anti-Heroes_. I might experiment with character/event/theme ideas in _Antagonist_ before putting them into _Anti-Heroes_ though. Meh.


Umbrasquall...um...it's holidays, so I'm not that worried. As long as I get actions when he returns. _Then_ Anti-Heroes can storm onwards towards a volume one finale.  :wink2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

K read the rest just now. Well done Sindred, that's really well written. Looking forward to the next chapter(s)  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> K read the rest just now. Well done Sindred, that's really well written. Looking forward to the next chapter(s)



Same. I demand them!

----------


## Siиdяed

Well, I demands Umbrasquall! We don't all get what we demands!  :Sad:

----------


## Siиdяed

Character / User list, for whoever wanted it.

[Keaton Leort / Carousoul] 
[Eloa / Kromoh]
[Repus Oge / GestaltAlteration]
[Umbrion Jade / Umbrasquall]
[Balas Ecore Novas / Jeff777]
[Menos Diatos / Grod]
[Isab / grasshoppa]
[Issam al-Dulyab / Daniel Danciu]
[Evo Scott Charles / metcafracing]
[Jeta Morgan / Lord Toaster]
[Alice / LucidBulbs]
[Alidod / Omnius Deus]
[Solace / De-lousedInTheComatorium]

Still waiting for actions from *Umbrasquall* 'n' *Gestalt*.
Once again, very little word from *Jeff*, *metcafracing*, *Grod*, *grasshoppa* (I've talked to *Danciu* but there isn't much he can do without the others), so they will not be in volume two unless they get in contact with me.
*LucidBulbs*, *Omnius*, *Toast*, *De-loused*...all going in at the start of volume two.

----------


## Siиdяed

Apologies to *Umbrasquall* for deciding his actions for him. Want to move on to volume two, and you have been inactive for a week.  :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

yaaaaaaaaaaaay

guut xD

----------


## Siиdяed

Back into chapter every three days or less, now. Epic finale to get to.  ::?:

----------


## Techno

Sorry for those extra pm's Sindred, but I have a habit of forgetting little bits of important information when it comes to communicating with other people. But it's okay, that last pm what the final one having to do with James.

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh, you got the information across in the end.  :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I guess sending in actions would be a good idea. @[email protected]

----------


## [SomeGuy]

heya sindred s it too late to give a character?

----------


## Kromoh

no, but you must pay 50 USD

lol kidding I've no idea

----------


## Siиdяed

> I guess sending in actions would be a good idea. @[email protected]



 :wink2:  You know it makes sense.





> heya sindred s it too late to give a character?



No, no it isn't. Rules are on posts #1 and #20 in this thread...big special powers list last page with lots of updates powers and whatever. So meh.

----------


## Carôusoul

lol wut?


What shall I do next. Oh noes!

----------


## Siиdяed

Follow your heart, Carou!  ::shock::

----------


## Kromoh

carou, you can become my ally xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Carou still exists...

----------


## Siиdяed

He exists AND he sends moar actions than you, Gest.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

not more than me though. Each action takes like 4 PMs... I'm all PMy xD

----------


## Siиdяed

It shows you're using your _mind_, Kromoh! That can only be good.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Great now I'm jealous of Kromoh.

----------


## Siиdяed

Remedy to jealousy - send in actions!  :smiley: 

I wanna do volume two already!  :tongue2: 

Got me some _ideas_...

----------


## Kromoh

YAAAH

can't wait for the continuation of the storyline I'm in

Sindred, time for you to do your actions xD FAST NOW GO

 :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Fine actions en route.

BTW I'm mello now to continue with current themes.

----------


## Siиdяed

:wink2:  You will always be my inferior, Gest.

Oh, this is a game I've taken up lately.
http://www.holy-war.de/EN/World2/bin/?advertiser=100167
Free and vaguely fun. But don't let the fact that I get a gold bonus if you register up deter you in any way.

Oh, Eloa's story arc _is_ good. To be honest, I'm vaguely happy with all the current story arcs. Though volume two should take it all to a whole new level. I'm fairly confident of that.

----------


## Carôusoul

> plug. Plug, plug plug plug. Plug plug. Plug.



Damn you and your wizard staff +1 mace gold reward devilry back to the mothers basement it came from.

----------


## Man of Steel

I want in on this, I think. Been reading, and I'll try to come up with a character tomorrow after I've had some sleep. Just want to say that you're doing an awesome job with this, Sindred.

----------


## Siиdяed

Thanks.  :smiley: 

One tries one's hardest. Typing this from a fairly slow study period between exams, so I'll probably pay more attention when I gets home.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Thanks. 
> 
> One tries one's hardest. Typing this from a fairly slow study period between exams, so I'll probably pay more attention when I gets home.



lol


Just as planned

----------


## Kromoh

So Carou when will you bow to my feet and beg for my alliance and protection, offering me your favours in return?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I might be the one doing that given my recent actions...

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh.  :tongue2: 

Urgh, unsure of how to tie _everyone_ up by chapter 13 finale. Which is bad because I need to get the next chapter done before Kromoh leaves.  :tongue2: 

This is how it should go, though:

1. Chapter 12, you send actions
2. Chapter 13, finale, everyone is left dazzled, end of volume one
-BREAK-
3. Chapter 14, beginning of volume two, *One Year Later*, new characters introduced, you send actions

Might have to talk to some of you about where you think your character will be one year from the finale. Lots of things should be different, though.

----------


## Kromoh

you mean one year later in the story or in real life?

cuz if it's in real life, you're kidding me xDD

And sindred, if you're willing to pay for an international mobile phone call, I may give you my phone number xD

But anyway, if I'm not here the tiem it's done, you may guess my actions for me. I trust you heh. Just don't kill Eloa or something, plz

----------


## Carôusoul

> Meh. 
> 
> Urgh, unsure of how to tie _everyone_ up by chapter 13 finale. Which is bad because I need to get the next chapter done before Kromoh leaves. 
> 
> This is how it should go, though:
> 
> 1. Chapter 12, you send actions
> 2. Chapter 13, finale, everyone is left dazzled, end of volume one
> -BREAK-
> ...





I'll be in fucking.. Peru or something. Egypt is for wusses.

----------


## Kromoh

hahahah Carou xD you can come to leicester and join me xD

remember my char is female ^^ a cute, fit, flexible female with flawlessly black straight hair.

Then we can get married. And you know who gives orders in a marriage xD

----------


## Carôusoul

> hahahah Carou xD you can come to leicester and join me xD
> 
> remember my char is female ^^ a cute, fit, flexible female with flawlessly black straight hair.
> 
> Then we can get married. And you know who gives orders in a marriage xD



Seriously I'd think twice about inviting Keaton anyhere; he's not good company. 

As a certain baby found out.



And someone else is about to.

----------


## Kromoh

Is there, like, a Keaton cube? xD

----------


## Carôusoul

> Is there, like, a Keaton cube? xD



No-one's controlling me but me

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  You's in Canterbury, Kromoh!

I wouldn't invite Keaton anywhere at all. He's fast becoming overpowered.  ::?: 

Possibly this will change volume two. Probably for worse, though.

Volume two will be far more secrecy and mind games than then first for quite a few of the characters. There will be several overpowered characters (Keaton? Don't know...whoever has the Metatron, though, for definite...few of my own creations, too...) and so hiding away and finding other ways to defeat enemies will be far more desirable.

----------


## Daeva

> Then we can get married. And you know who gives orders in a marriage xD



The woman? He could probably find five duplicate woman that are a lot cheaper and easier to deal with on the street, rather then marrying you  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Daeva knows it.

----------


## Kromoh

*corrupts Sindred and has him create a Keaton's cube*

----------


## Siиdяed

Heh.  :tongue2: 

Hmmm...Umbra was online a few minutes ago...still haven't heard anything from him. Going to assume he's not sending in actions any more and go for next chapter tonight/tomorrow morning.

Then it's full steam finale attack, with lots and lots and lots of fighting and epic battlz and stuffz.

Umbra, *please* contact me. If I still haven't heard from you, it's very likely I'll kill Umbrion off in the finale chapter to avoid this happening next volume. So *please* contact me.

----------


## Carôusoul

new chapter now please?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Fat chance you bum.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Fat chance you bum.



don't make me come get you.

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh. New chapter tomorrow morning. I'm too tired and fuzzy in my head-box.

----------


## Carôusoul

It's been the morning for 11 hours 42 minutes.


Where is this chapter?

----------


## Siиdяed

I just woke up and it's 1:26 PM.  :tongue2: 

Any second now.

----------


## Carôusoul

Ahem.

----------


## Siиdяed

...right.  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

According to your timezone it should be night already, 6:15. Chapter plx?

Had the worst Physics test ever today for entering university. Now I know how my classmates feel like in every physics test we have. It sucks.

----------


## Siиdяed

I failed to keep any promises.  :tongue2: 

It's on the way. Ish.

Poor you, Kromoh! Hope you get into uni, though.

----------


## Kromoh

lol it's only a trainee time. Real one is only next year. Shall be hard, but hey, I got like 16 points more than my sister when she passed it, without studying. I'm that smart ^^

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> It's been the morning for 11 hours 42 minutes.
> 
> 
> Where is this chapter?



LMFAO. That's great.

----------


## Daeva

I'd like to take this moment to point out Sindred's post count, 1138, and also to comment on how awesome the last chapter was.  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

I literally had that chapter up from 1:40 PM to 11:10 PM, just coming back to it and adding as the day went on.  :tongue2: 

Urgh. Feels rushed. Not too worried, though. I'm breaking down the old world for a new one.

If the story arcs are puzzling you, it's okay. I'll be doing a very simplified summary of volume one (including the whole past utopia history, the whole 'other worlds'/spheres of existence/shells thing - which will be BIG in the next volume as we extend to other story arcs in other shells...and so on).
I recognise that it's gotten a little too complicated.  :tongue2: 
There will be explanations, but also new mysteries for the next volume.

Should be fun.

It's all happening in Canterbury.

...oh, and you can't get from Edinburgh (or even Dover) to Canterbury in a day with a full army in tow. Which is what I'll have you believe for the next chapter to work.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Awesome work Sin, great writing as always. For me this next action is going to be a difficult one.

I'll try and have it to you before tomorrow nonetheless.

----------


## Kromoh

I LUUUUUUV THIS VOLUME :* SINDRED XD

and yeah, a summary would be apetizing ^^

maaaan Eloa rocks now ^^ that is so much better and cleverer than anything I could have thought of, sindred - gratz heh

_I has a wingz, waht I do wit it?_ xD

----------


## Daeva

> I LUUUUUUV THIS VOLUME :* SINDRED XD
> 
> and yeah, a summary would be apetizing ^^
> 
> maaaan Eloa rocks now ^^ that is so much better and cleverer than anything I could have thought of, sindred - gratz heh
> 
> _I has a wingz, waht I do wit it?_ xD



Well, apparently, first thing was first; you had to experience them getting roasted.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I don't think I've met a single other player character yet.  :tongue2:  I hope that will change.

----------


## Kromoh

join me then ~^

----------


## Siиdяed

You wuz in Germany, Gest, which was possibly a mistake, looking back.  :tongue2: 
Oh, and I'm liking the Mikami avatar.  :wink2: 

Umz...teaming up might be good at this point. Some degree of planning for the future wouldn't hurt, either, ie, don't fight for a leader whose going to have you made heretical later, don't allow anyone to get uberpowerful if they're going to be your enemy later...and so on.

Main threats next volume will most likely be the Anti-Hero and Satanel (unless he loses the Cube...clumsy).

Also, _what's beyond the viel_? *mysterious music*

Also, big big city brawl next chapter. Involving armies, superheroes, and Metatron.

_Will the Utopians be able to prevent the Anti-Hero going supernova if he doesn't want to be found?

Will Richmond's new Republic stand firm, will Dantalion's Empire take its place, or will the Church fight back for its place on the Righteous' world?

Will Satanel escape the catacombs and protect the Cube?

Will Azazel use her refound identity for a purpose?

Will...um...Repus ever meet anyone else?

Will...some other stuff...happen?_

----------


## Carôusoul

> You wuz in Germany, Gest, which was possibly a mistake, looking back. 
> Oh, and I'm liking the Mikami avatar. 
> 
> Umz...teaming up might be good at this point. Some degree of planning for the future wouldn't hurt, either, ie, don't fight for a leader whose going to have you made heretical later, don't allow anyone to get uberpowerful if they're going to be your enemy later...and so on.
> 
> Main threats next volume will most likely be the Anti-Hero and Satanel (unless he loses the Cube...clumsy).
> 
> Also, _what's beyond the viel_? *mysterious music*
> 
> ...






Beelzebub=Ryuk
Satanel=Light
Cube=Death Note
Eloa=MisaMisa


AmIRite?

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm. Not about Misa-Misa.  :tongue2: 
But essentially, jah.

I steal pay homage to various sources, but Death Note's taken my imagination the most so far.

...shouldn't have given Keaton teleportation.  ::?:

----------


## Carôusoul

ok eloa is rem.

I loved umbrions reactions that chapter.

"umbrion looked shocked"

"umbrion  ran after her"


i think that was all his screen time.

----------


## Siиdяed

He got a cameo, and he's grateful.  :tongue2: 

Umbra's back, which is nice. I've got his actions for *the finale chapter of volume one*.

Dun dun duun.

----------


## Carôusoul

> He got a cameo, and he's grateful. 
> 
> Umbra's back, which is nice. I've got his actions for *the finale chapter of volume one*.
> 
> Dun dun duun.



when is it gonna be up?

----------


## Siиdяed

just waiting for Gest now, actually. So fairly soon. Possibly.  ::?: 

If his actions are in tonight, I'll do the chapter tonight. If tomorrow morning tommorow morning. Last exam of the week is this afternoon, so after that I'm pretty freed up.

----------


## Carôusoul

> just waiting for Gest now, actually. So fairly soon. Possibly. 
> 
> If his actions are in tonight, I'll do the chapter tonight. If tomorrow morning tommorow morning. Last hit of the week is this afternoon, so after that I'm pretty freed up for



lol cool.

----------


## Kromoh

damn gest xD

----------


## Kromoh

> Just waiting for Gest now.



damn gestalt -.-

^^

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  We got the picture, Kromoh!

Ubervillains ahoy. Some more powerful than others, and some far less expected than others.  ::?: 

I may have to intercede on behalf of all you non-evil-weevils out there. Maybe. There may be some ideas as to what I'd do in your place in the volume summary. Which will possibly be bigger than the rest of the chapters put together, I got some fun ideas about formatting and pictures...and...woo...

----------


## Carôusoul

> We got the picture, Kromoh!
> 
> Ubervillains ahoy. Some more powerful than others, and some far less expected than others. 
> 
> I may have to intercede on behalf of all you non-evil-weevils out there. Maybe. There may be some ideas as to what I'd do in your place in the volume summary. Which will possibly be bigger than the rest of the chapters put together, I got some fun ideas about formatting and pictures...and...woo...



How long til final chapter?

----------


## Siиdяed

The second Gest sends his actions I'll be writing it.  :tongue2: 

I want it done, now. Volume two is going to be waaaay better.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Wow, how fast does everyone else send their actions? Committed freaks!

----------


## Siиdяed

:smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

write all the bits not including him then; whip him in at the end.

----------


## Siиdяed

Nomnomnom he's doing it now.

He better be, anyway.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Just gimme 10 minutes here *mumble mumble*

----------


## Siиdяed

...yeah, he is.

If he gets me the actions, I expect to have chapter and volume summary done and done by tonight.

...that said, _Never Mind the Buzzcocks_ at 9:00...hmmm. If I hurries I can do it all.

Then we spend a short (ish) break working out where your characters have got to, and possibly recruiting a few more new folk. And then chapter one of volume two, including the all new Alice, Solace, James Whittle, Michiko, Chaиdeя...um..._and many more_!

----------


## Kromoh

Chaиdeя???..????.. ??????????????

?????????????????

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????

*?*

 :smiley: 

Sindred is an eggplant

----------


## Carôusoul

Overtime now sindred.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Poor you, too much to do eh? This is why I'm glad I'm not the one doing the major writing... I think I'd keel over dead, I have to give you props for Anti-Heroes.

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh. Chapter tomorrow. I'm dealing with GH tonight.

...GH and _Family Guy_ on BBC3. They've tag-teamed me.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Urgh. Chapter tomorrow. I'm dealing with GH tonight.
> 
> ...GH and _Family Guy_ on BBC3. They've tag-teamed me.



family guy on bbc3?! im on it.

----------


## Siиdяed

11:30. Be there!

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

GH? Guitar Hero?

----------


## Siиdяed

...yeah, sure.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

Haha.


I love the name of that thread
and how it is now locked

for arguing
hahaha

JUST AS PLANNED.


Where is the action now? I didn't have time to contribute.

----------


## Siиdяed

I don't know. I'm vaguely aware that everyone thinks I'm a bastard...

This calls for a "screw u guys i'm leaving" thread WITH a list of all the people that made me do it. Then to pm admin until and beg to be banned. Then return after a week and complain some more. Then leave again. Then come back. Then buy a gun.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Lol. I really like your humour. It's dry and outrageous at the same time. You've made me lol a LOT. 

Yeah. Just my 2 cents tuppence. British humour ftw.

edit: and get the hell on with Anti-heroes! your personal life is no excuse for lack of writing.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I actually wrote a long post that took me 30 minutes. I click submit and it was locked. Oh well.  :tongue2: 

I definantly think that PM thing was wrong. It had no substance at all. You were well aware that he hated you, so what was the point?

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmm...I'm not going to debate Guitar Hero here, though. I dunt wunt thiz thread banned plz.  :tongue2: 

But feel free to start threads complaining of the obvious injustice done unto your lord and god, Kira Sindred all over the forum. It will count in your favour when the Reckoning comes.

Anti-Heroes tomorrow morning (ie, midday, ish). PROMISE.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I don't know. I'm vaguely aware that everyone thinks I'm a bastard...
> 
> This calls for a "screw u guys i'm leaving" thread WITH a list of all the people that made me do it. Then to pm admin until and beg to be banned. Then return after a week and complain some more. Then leave again. Then come back. Then buy a gun.




I think we should open bets on how long before JD shoots up DV in a crying fit.

----------


## Siиdяed

No moar DV drama talk! You'll bring the whole cave thread down on us!

----------


## Carôusoul

> No moar DV drama talk! You'll bring the whole cave thread down on us!



lol wut

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Gee... I feel kind of odd, I'm on neither side... yet I know both of you...

_Anyways_ Tomorrow eh? The more I try reading recent chapters, the further back I have to go to get the info to make sense of patches of info in them... Darn, at this rate I'd had read at least half of a every chapter...

Oh, and I wonder, why do you have a habit of using short/fragmental sentences at the end of your entries? [Curious because I do quite thee opposite]

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Haha. Now I understand. 

Well I'm gonna go play some Oneironaught on expert.

----------


## Siиdяed

Firstly, lulz to De-Louse.  :smiley: 

Um...thirdly? Secondly. Fragmented sentences...urgh, I don't even know. It looks messy and amatuerish.  :tongue2: 
Force of habit.

----------


## Kromoh

haha yeah sindred I tend to start every paragraph of mine on the forum with either a "haha", a "heh" or a "lol"

lol it's pretty much force of habit, just like saying "really" at the end of each sentence for emphasis, really

combined with the "^^" near the end ^^

but I agree that, near the end, more complete sentences give a more satisfying feel to the text. Like you finished eating it all up  ::D: 

oh, and I must not forget the "wolf hugs" at the end!

wolf hugs,

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Most of my posts have lots of commas in them...

Kromoh you were in my dream last night BTW. You wanted me to come on vacation with you. :p

----------


## Kromoh

loool details please

so sent your actions yet, gestalty?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah many an hour ago. And unfortunantly I don't have that much detail since it was a pretty weak dream, vividness wise. I just remember you kept pestering me over and over to come. I didn't want to for some reason but eventually I gave in.

Then I woke up. :p

----------


## Kromoh

Haha was it one of those gay cruises? LMAO

haha kidding, but yeah sounds cool

----------


## Carôusoul

> Anti-Heroes tomorrow morning (ie, midday, ish). PROMISE.



wut

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha.  :tongue2: 

Chapter being delayed slightly as it looks like there's some scheming going on. Gestalt, Kromoh, Umbrasquall, if you're working together on a plan I need agreement from _all of you_. Even a quick "yeah, I'm working with Repus" or whatever. Otherwise who knows what lies you could feed me?  :tongue2: 

I'll give you a few hours or so and then I'm writing up the chapter with what I've got.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Haha. 
> 
> Chapter being delayed slightly as it looks like there's some scheming going on. Gestalt, Kromoh, Umbrasquall, if you're working together on a plan I need agreement from _all of you_. Even a quick "yeah, I'm working with Repus" or whatever. Otherwise who knows what lies you could feed me? 
> 
> I'll give you a few hours or so and then I'm writing up the chapter with what I've got.



What you talkin' bout fool.


You have everyones actions so now write the chapter.

----------


## Siиdяed

But...but...bleh. I have a vague idea of what people are wanting to do. Gestalt just had to confuse me by talking about ZEH PLAN.  :tongue2: 

I'm finishing it now. It's going to be quite...um...long.  :tongue2: 
But you're all okay with that. I've done about a third of it n'ways.

So too late to send in action corrections about ZEH PLAN, though I'm giving your idea some thought, Gest and it WILL vaguely feature, though won't be so co-ordinated.

For the next volume, when team-work will, hopefully, be a far bigger issue (with several ubervillains lurking, and so on, where it most likely won't be possible for just one person to take on alone) I do need *all* the people involved in the plan to tell me that they understand the plan and agree with it, and that that's definetly what they want their character to do. I *can't* accept just one person pmming me with:

"Keaton and I go to Canterbury and try to defeat Richmond and Dantalion and the rest of the Church's forces. Keaton protects me while I do the killing. Satanel will use Metatron and make sure I don't die. After that we all climb to the top of the cathedrale and proclaim ourselves the new rulers of the world. Oh, and dunt wrry bout them, they agreed to it, lulz."

----------


## Carôusoul

Good.


HHow long now?

----------


## Siиdяed

I have a rough idea that it'll be about three parts, with at least one mention from each of the main characters (and the odd random face). So...bleh. I'm closing on half-way.

----------


## Kromoh

> I *can't* accept just one person pmming me with:
> 
> "Keaton and I go to Canterbury and try to defeat Richmond and Dantalion and the rest of the Church's forces. Keaton protects me while I do the killing. Satanel will use Metatron and make sure I don't die. After that we all climb to the top of the cathedrale and proclaim ourselves the new rulers of the world. Oh, and dunt wrry bout them, they agreed to it, lulz."



Damn, why not?  :boogie:

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  Chapter 13...done.

I'll admit I'm not overly happy with it, but I'm not that bothered either. It all got a little messy, really, and I'm sorry if a few of your intentions weren't realised (Kromoh's sneaky plans and such  :tongue2: ). I was pressed for time, and had certain things I needed to do.

Umbrion and Satanel...dead? Probably not. Which one emerges from the watery grave with the Metatron Cube (and it will be one of them) is a better question.

I'll put up a massive summary thing here soon, then. Then I'll talk to y'all about where you think your characters will be in a year's time. Then I'll work in any last minute new people *(new people ARE still welcome, if you can get in a profile here on through pm BEFORE chapter 14 and the start of volume two)* and it'll ALL BEGIN ALL OVER AGAIN.

13 chapters...maybe bit rushed near end. Won't set a target for the finale next time, I'll let it evolve by itslef.

Hmm...not too happy, but I mostly want to do volume two. It's going to rock Anti-Heroes, that's for sure.

I'll be in touch.  :wink2: 

Well done, everyone.

----------


## Siиdяed

_ANTI-HEROES_
_VOLUME ONE_


*Dramatis Persona*

*The Good*

*Richmond* _(The Snake)_
*Repus Oge* _(The Wandering Hero)_
*Keaton Leort* _(The Artist-Scientist, Second Anti-Hero)_
*Dierdro Dayo* _(The Unresolved Hero)_
*Gabriel* _(The Messenger)_
*Remiel* _(The Thunder)_
*Raphael* _(The Healer)_
*Uriel* _(The Flame)_

*The Neutral*

*Zerachiel* _(The False Protagonist)_
*Eloa* _(The Reborn Azazel)_
*Metatron* _(The Reluctant Antagonist)_
*Umbrion Jade* _(The Fated Man)_
*Castor Angelos* _(The Byronic Hero)_
*Pollux Angelos* _(The Chronic Hero)_

*The Bad*

*Michael* _(The Arch-Hero)_
*Dantalion* _(The Arch-Villain)_
*Satanel* _(The Trickster)_
*Beelzebub* _(The Shadow)_
*Abaddon* _(The Redeemed)_


*THE SUMMARY*


The Shells

In the _Anti-Heroes_ universe, there are seven *spheres of existence*, otherwise known as *shells* or *worlds*. The world in which Volume One takes place is the *4th Shell*.
The *Righteous* is a being of the shell directly above in heirarchy, the *3rd Shell*, as is the *Counter-Righteous*, the being which granted the humans of the 4th Shell their *gifts*.

Understanding the concept of these seven shells is important in understanding the _Anti-Heroes_ story as it progresses into new shells as the volumes move on.


History of the 4th Shell

At some point, the Righteous, a being of the 3rd Shell, created the 4th Shell. How this was possible is unknown, as the beings of the 3rd Shell are largely unexplored as of yet.
The Righteous intended to rule over the 4th Shell, though he could not physically enter it himself (assuming beings of the 3rd Shell have physical forms), with humanity as his devoted and subordinate servant race.
The Counter-Righteous, another being of the 3rd Shell, denied him this (for reasons unknown, though most likely rivalry - Abaddon suggests they played the world of the 4th Shell like a complex game) by granting humanity more independant thought, as well as gifts of miraculous powers.

Humanity in the 4th Shell realised that the Righteous was an all-supreme god and rebelled, creating a *utopia*.
This utopia was ruled over by *the Seven*: 

*Gabriel (Weather Manipulation)
Zerachiel (Omniscience)
Raguel (Superhuman Strength)
Remiel (Electrical Manipulation)
Raphael (Healing)
Uriel (Heat Manipulation)
Michael (Pyro Manipulation)*

...as well as those who would later *rebel*:

*Abaddon (Blood-Drainage)
Azazel (Invisibility)
Dantalion (Telekinesis)
Beelzebub (Incorporal, now permenant)*

They ruled the utopian world in defiance of the Righteous, whose power was failing, for centuries, over which they learnt to hone their powers, to grow *wings*, live agelessly and to create the *swords* that could cleave any metal. The human populace lived in prosperity.

Eventually, the Seven and those who would rebel came to see themselves as gods in their own right, and attempted to create the perfect race. Zerachiel was the only one not to contribute his power to the process, and the result was *the Metatron*, which would be more powerful than any of the utopians.

The rebellion came about in an effort to control this new force, and ended this golden age. Azazel killed Raguel in the struggle, and went on to wipe her memory in shame. Beelzebub was cursed, and doomed to being an incorporeal shadow seen only by the human he shadows (as well as other past utopians).
The six of the Seven that remained went into hiding.

After time, the utopia was forgotten and the *Church* emerged from the ruins of civilization. The Righteous used what power he had left to influence its success, and it came to force the Metatron into a deal, which imprisoned the Metatron's soul into a *Cube*, which they then used to rule the Republic.

The Righteous sowed the seed of the *Anti-Hero* with the dregs of his remaining power, as a tool for ending the 4th Shell and allowing him to start again (it would seemingly renew his former power).


Errata

*Wings* - a leftover trait of the past utopians. Those of the Seven retain their pure dove-white wings, while those who rebelled gained new, different ones (Dantalion, black wings; Abaddon, locust wings; Beelzebub, fly wings). Azazel's wings have returned to purity as she has been absolved of her sins of revolution because she choose to forget, and was 'reborn', though she ends Volume One aware of her past.

*Swords* - a leftover weapon of the past utopia. Each of the head utopians carried such a weapon, of which remain Gabriel's (lost in the Battle of Canterbury), Raphael's (lost in the Battle of Canterbury), Abaddon's (carried by Keaton Leort) and Michael's (carried by Repus Oge).

*Humanity in Other Shells?* - humans may very possibly exist in other shells. They are not all creations of the Righteous. Only humans of the 4th Shell are creations of the Righteous.


The Unanswered

*Umbrion Jade or Satanel?* - one will emerge with the Cube. They will asked two questions regarding the gap year, based on what they would do if they emerged with or without the Cube. The revelation will occur Volume Two.

*Hewlett Packard 350?* - first laptop that came to mind. Sorry. It implies our world - or a similarly advanced world - is somehow able to transverse shells and making an attempt to control events there, doesn't it?

*Anti-Hero* - if you kill Keaton Leort, you will gain the status of Anti-Hero, which entails the power to absorb other powers. You will NOT take on the power to end the world (which has been neutralised for good) and you will not take on the powers he has absorbed.

*What Happens Next?* -  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

a GREAT chapter.. and a great plot. many shocking things heh.. makes more cunning planning skills necessary

Sindred, this is my last day before the trip (I'm glad I could read chapter 13 before it  ::D: ).

I might not be able to reply, but when you are to continue anti-heroes, do PM me normally - if I find a way to log on and reply, ok. If I don't reply until everyone else has, then just guess my actions lol.

I'll be online for soem more hours, if you want me.

Once again great chapter. I luuuv changes... xD

soo..... time to PM umbrion and maybe repus  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Good idea.  :tongue2: 

How long is your trip? You might well be back before chapter 14.

----------


## Kromoh

well, the no-internet trip is like for a week. Then I'll be at another place. I might then (might, heh, unsure) convince my mother to go to my cousin's house and I can use the Internet there. As I said, do PM me as always, and if I don't reply in time, just skip it and proceed.

----------


## Siиdяed

Sure sure. Have fun, you rogue, you.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

:Clap:  Well done  :smiley: 

Now get started on volume 2!

----------


## Kromoh

haha toaster ^^

ever have I said how much I love your sig? xD

----------


## Lord Toaster

heh, ty... that's still left over from halloween, just I'm too lazy to make a new one.

----------


## Carôusoul

Looks like I win again eh.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

How drastic the events turned... goodness, good work. Too bad their were no entrails hanging from the dead... that would certainly add in a sense of.. serious and graveness... as well as gore, to the situation.

----------


## Daeva

> Looks like I win again eh.



You've won the _battle_..

----------


## Kromoh

Yep, and someone will soon lose the war  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Fight, fight, fight!

...um. Entrails would have been fun, but I was just too tired.  :tongue2: 

Volume Two in at least a week's time. I have some self-control.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

You tease.

----------


## Siиdяed

It's been said.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool... will it be gory, if you have week, you can definitely squeeze in a little gore... [I don't even know why I want gore in it... it just sounds.... suiting]

----------


## Siиdяed

Don't let Carou know you're after gore.  ::?:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh, gore isn't everything, it's just one aspect of many various spices to things... Anyways, it's all up to you in the end for that  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

I'll try to satisfy the needs in my next actions.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O hehehehe... It wasn't me Siиdяed I swear! 

I fear the deaths toll behind those words Carou.

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh. More gore next time. Done.  :smiley: 

I'm starting to worry about next volume. Anti-Heroes vs. the Goodies is no fun. Trying to figure out some fun diversions for everyone.
Hopefully it shouldn't be too reliant on volume one. Most of the story arcs aren't going to reappear ever. The utopia idea, the whole Seven arcs...done with them. Though Zerachiel may be mentioned occasionally.
Lots and lots of new story arcs, methinks. Especially now I've got lots of worlds to play with.

The Hewlett Packard 350 arc should rock. Though it might not.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Super Ego=Repus Oge?

Am I late on this?

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  I hadn't even noticed that. Gestalt is trying to tell us something...  ::?:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Super Ego=Repus Oge?
> 
> Am I late on this?



You're the first person to ever figure that out in the past two years that I've used the character Repus Oge for various stories. Congratulations.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> You're the first person to ever figure that out in the past two years that I've used the character Repus Oge for various stories. Congratulations.



Hells yes. That's what happens after you read House of Leaves. You look for stuff like that.

P.s. Keep us updated on Vol. 2, Sindred.  :smiley:  Volume One rocked.

----------


## Siиdяed

Soon as volume two starts, all the characters will be notified, no worries.  :smiley: 

Just sorting out a few last checks with people.

Bleh. Starting to wish someone else would make an rp like this, you all look like you're having fun.  :Sad:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Bleh. Starting to wish someone else would make an rp like this, you all look like you're having fun.



Yes we are. I'd make one, but no one would join since this is the big thing. (Not to mention I'd suck at being patient with people and myself.)  Plus this is the original one. If anyone else made one it probably wouldn't be as active unless you were to haved stopped Anti-Heroes. 

But why aren't you having fun? I mean you have your characters in there too. And we're all kissing your butt for new chapters.  :smiley:

----------


## Daeva

> Bleh. Starting to wish someone else would make an rp like this, you all look like you're having fun.



You could take on a co-writer and then include a character of your own?

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  I know. That _is_ fun. But everyone likes to _play_ games.

Nah, co-writers scare me. My creation is my own.  :Sad:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'd imagine between the work you're having more fun than us as the GM. You literally get to make things happen and put players in situations, while we sit back and watch. I'll switch you if you want. xD

Just kidding, of course.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, you can do it. I believe in your abilities. And, at least you can brag about it like crazy after-wards.

----------


## Siиdяed

Haha. There is no afterwards. Anti-Hero doesn't stop. Not ever.  :tongue2: 





> I'd imagine between the work you're having more fun than us as the GM. You literally get to make things happen and put players in situations, while we sit back and watch. I'll switch you if you want. xD
> 
> Just kidding, of course.



Make your own! I'd join!  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

We'll see about that. *straightens tie*

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O I thought we already established not to place ties near me. 

I want to see your writing style GestaltAlteration. Do one. I might join too.

True, nothing truly ends, no story is closed, only neglected.

----------


## Carôusoul

I need another RP to win. Yawn.

----------


## Daeva

> I need another RP to win. Yawn.



Winning something implies it's over. This one isn't over.  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Winning something implies it's over. This one isn't over.



Sorry, 'own'.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Fine I'll have something either today or tomorrow. Don't expect it to be anywhere near as good as Anti-heroes, nor should you expect that my writing style will top the sexy words of Siиdяed. 

I have a story arc to plot...

----------


## Siиdяed

*Thank-you*.  :smiley: 

I want to prove that I'm a thinking player, not just a pretty writer.

----------


## Carôusoul

Good.

Make it different to Anti-Heroes; plot and setting wise.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, if it's different, it'll be a nice change.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I have a plan in mind, and it will be quite different. I'll ask for some feedback on it later.

----------


## Daeva

I'll likely join it, as long as the setting is at least mediocre  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Well done, Gest. It's painfully frustrating at times, but...um...sometimes worth it.  ::?: 

It's a different kind of fun to playing the game, is a better way of putting it.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, Siиdяed, you certainly know how to word things.

If it's different from the Anti-Hero, I'm definitely going to look in on it and decide... easier to get in on it from the beginning. It takes too much effort reading a story backwards... [etc.]

----------


## Siиdяed

::shock::  You can't leave Anti-Heroes, Luc!

_No-one_ leaves Anti-Heroes (without a head implosion).

Don't worry about reading.  :tongue2: 
Volume Two is going to be a new beginning mostly.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You know I wouldn't leave you... I haven't even started yet, that'd be pure cowardice to do that. 

O.O How _threatening_ you are sir author. Might I suggest a hug? [Never suggest to speed up on writing, neh, I understand the pains of people persisting on something you don't wanna do ASAP]

...But, I just have chapters 8-6 to read [respectively]... O.O I really did read half the story forwards and backwards...

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  Don't read it! Start with a blank and open mind, perfect for the many machinations and complicated plots and plans of Volume Two.

...looking over the main ideas I've scribbled down, volume two is going to be pretty Death Note-idea-stolen...or _paying homage_ to Death Note, which sounds better.

Ish. It works anyways.

----------


## Daeva

I've never seen a single episode of death note, so it'll all be new to me  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

> *Special Powers*
> 
> *Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
> *Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
> *Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
> *Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
> *Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
> *Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
> *Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
> ...



Oh, updated powers list once more. *We are open for new characters, right up until the next volume begins*.  :smiley:

----------


## Daeva

So many powers.  :Sad: 

You are making me power hungry!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Don't read it! Start with a blank and open mind, perfect for the many machinations and complicated plots and plans of Volume Two.
> 
> ...looking over the main ideas I've scribbled down, volume two is going to be pretty Death Note-idea-stolen...or _paying homage_ to Death Note, which sounds better.
> 
> Ish. It works anyways.



I like the movie better... but the series is pretty good as a book. Me and a sushi chef talk about it off and on... So the concepts are quite familiar even now to me... 

Don't worry, I always manage to come in open enough... But it's nice to have a tactic planned... And you know I'll excavate every loop-hole and implication you drop.  :wink2:  

-Wait, your homage... I have a bad feeling you're going to possibly _pay homage_ to the end-half of the series...

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  It isn't stolen paid homage to in exact detail. Just the odd idea or whatever. Carou got it pretty right when he said Cube = Death Note. Not in the details, but bleh.

If you excavate the loop-holes and implications I'll be _very_ happy. It shows intelligence.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, intelligence I have [to some extent, no attention span whatsoever at the moment], but common sense I lack... so I'm fairly evened out. And it all depends on how much you block off from me before we even start...

Okay, but still, even if not into exact detail... I now fear the "ending" you'll place upon this volume.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Technopathy - You will be able to adapt to understand complex machinery and technology in an instant (for example, you may encounter clockwork for the first time and work out exactly how it works in seconds)



Or a Hewlett Packard.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O That's what I was thinking... All depends though on how much technology Siиdяed implements to see if such an ability would be worthy... Because otherwise you're defenseless against others.

----------


## Siиdяed

Possibly.  :tongue2: 

The laptop probably won't have an effect on any of you for ages, so don't worry too much.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

The Deathnote influences were pretty obvious. XD

The only one that really hit me was Beelzebub.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Really, he was like um... what was Misa Misa's savior's name... that death god. But, he was an unwilling sacrifice... [both were cursed more or less, but Beelzebub didn't save anyone to receive such a thing... I think]

----------


## Carôusoul

Rem.

Or Jealous.


Her saviour was jealous.

yeah.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Spoiler* for __: 



I still don't understand why Keaton killed Abaddon? Or why Abaddon was bad? I never really understood much of the Abaddon part.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I never did either De-lousedInTheComatorium...

Yeah, Jealous! I stink at remembering names... I wonder really how much so you'll use that's similar to Death note Siиdяed... your homage... it could be from any scene...

----------


## Carôusoul

I killed him because.. I'm not telling you.


Remember there is so much going on which isn't openly in the volumes; ie things people know and have been told.


The volumes don't present a full picture; just outwardly what is happening. Motives are very hard to establish.


But believe me, I had reasons.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, I understand that more than half the action occurs outside of the Anti-Heroes Volumes. Alliances and contact, breaking of such, etc.

----------


## Carôusoul

I assure anyone concerned that all the actions of keaton have been entirely me. Things could have turned out very differently.

I decided to kill the baby; without even knowing it would anti-heroify me; that was plain luck.

I decided to go to egypt; against Sindred's pleas. I just thought it would be cool.

And I decided to slaughter Richmond Dantalion and Abaddon and the High Priest.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=50728

Eh. There are some kinks in this, but tell me what you think, and make a character, will ya?

----------


## Siиdяed

Will do.  :wink2: 

Carou's got the idea.

EDIT: Gah, I want to start Volume Two _now_.  :tongue2: 
Chapter 14 very soon, then.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I bet Volume 2 will have alot of sex scenes.  :wink2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=50728
> 
> Eh. There are some kinks in this, but tell me what you think, and make a character, will ya?



Sounds intriguing. Will post something tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I hope some people start to. Since Siиdяed said Vol. 2 is soon, and I've gotten little additional players, I'm leaning towards just giving up on the project.

Though it has only been two days so I'll give it some more time.

----------


## Siиdяed

10 players _is_ quite ambitious. Even Anti-Heroes doesn't have ten active players.  :tongue2: 

I have now inspired *two* RP games. Excellent.  :smiley: 

Volume Two starting tonight? Might be.  :wink2:

----------


## Carôusoul

_will be_

----------


## Siиdяed

..._will be_...  :Sad:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> 10 players _is_ quite ambitious. Even Anti-Heroes doesn't have ten active players. 
> 
> I have now inspired *two* RP games. Excellent. 
> 
> Volume Two starting tonight? Might be.



I hope so. Just don't rush yourself and not like the final product.  :tongue2: 

"How you uh, how you comin' on that novel you're working on? Huh? Got a a big, uh, big stack of papers there? Got a, got a nice little story you're working on there? Your big novel you've been working on for three years? Huh? Got a, got a compelling protagonist? Yeah? Got a obstacle for him to overcome? Huh? Got a story brewing there? Working on, working on that for quite some time? Huh? Yeah, talking about that three years ago. Been working on that the whole time? Nice little narrative? Beginning, middle, and end? Some friends become enemies, some enemies become friends? At the end your main character is richer from the experience? Yeah? Yeah? No, no, you deserve some time off." -Stewie

----------


## Siиdяed

Who doesn't love _Family Guy_?  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Wtf lol. Fine there's no way I can get this to work now that there's another one. Funny thing is I _knew_ this would happen.

I'm done with Helm. He can do his thing if he wants to.

----------


## Daeva

> Wtf lol. Fine there's no way I can get this to work now that there's another one. Funny thing is I _knew_ this would happen.
> 
> I'm done with Helm. He can do his thing if he wants to.



With all the enthusiasm you have displayed for Helm, I'm surprised it's going under now.  ::o: 

/net sarcasm  :smiley: 

Sindred get to work!

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm always at work.  :tongue2: 

Just trying to ensure I don't upset anyone by giving them a shit beginning...hmmm...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> With all the enthusiasm you have displayed for Helm, I'm surprised it's going under now. 
> 
> /net sarcasm



I'm afraid I don't quite catch your meaning.

Anyway, I knew from the start (when Siиdяed was prompting someone to make something) that two people trying to start up a new role play of the same sort wouldn't work. If anything that's why I was reluctant to just jump out and go "okay!". I saw this happening. Someone basically did the same thing I did a couple days after I did it, and I very well doubt people are going to want to sign up for both. Yes, I'm a little mad.

That aside it's clear this whole process hasn't been very fun, and it just distracts from what people are clearly interested in anyway: Anti-heroes.

----------


## Daeva

I had high hopes when I heard someone else was going to do one of these, because you can't find RP's like this very easily at all. It's my first, in fact. Your idea just didn't grab me though, so I didn't bother with it. How ever, a post-apocalyptic setting (which reminds me a lot of "I am Legend") does nab my interest and if Sindred slacks off, might just nab my interest even more then Anti-Heroes  :wink2: 

Basically I said what I said because you didn't seem to much take an interest in the entire thing yourself and it's hard to get behind something if the person running it doesn't take too much of an interest; don't like to start something that might not last.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The story didn't grab you, fair enough. 

But you're wrong about the enthusiasm. You've just assumed I had no excitement over it because I haven't said much about it. This is true, but real life just caught up to me this week and I haven't had much time to be on dreamviews. That's all that really needs to be said.

Anyhow no use continuing on like this.

----------


## Daeva

Yesh, let's focus on Sindred instead. We can throw things at him until he gets done.  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> The story didn't grab you, fair enough. 
> 
> But you're wrong about the enthusiasm. You've just assumed I had no excitement over it because I haven't said much about it. This is true, but real life just caught up to me this week and I haven't had much time to be on dreamviews. That's all that really needs to be said.
> 
> Anyhow no use continuing on like this.



You should've used more smilies.  :smiley:  Like Sindred. Am I right, Daeva? :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Actually you might have a point...  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Actually you might have a point...



I would've gone with your rp. It didn't grab me as much as Anti-Heroes(But of course it hadn't started yet.), but it did grab me way more than another "zombie" story. I did like how it made me feel that it'd have some survival in it and would give me that MGS:Snake Eater feel.

----------


## Techno

I'm only starting my new rp for the sake of making up for lost time for Volume 1 of Anti-Heroes. I was only in one chapter, after all, and odds are I'm not going to be inactive in Volume 2 as well.





> How ever, a post-apocalyptic setting (which reminds me a lot of "I am Legend") does nab my interest and if Sindred slacks off, might just nab my interest even more then Anti-Heroes



Never saw the movie, nor was I truly impressed with some of the plot. I'm not really trying to borrow from "I Am Legend" nor was it an inspiration to the idea either. I'm just a sucker for good-old "end-of-the-world" stories, especially if you use it to introduce something bigger for later.


Anyway, no pressure coming from over here Siиdяed.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

::angry:: 

 ::?: 

...  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

stop fannying around putting "volume two" on your sig and write the chaptar.

----------


## Siиdяed

I *am* doing.

It's burning my brain as I speak.

----------


## Carôusoul

My brain will burn your face in a minute.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No! I'll shield him with my brain! O.O I wonder if that'd affect my writing style [as well as intelligence or lack of].

----------


## Carôusoul

We shall play this out in game.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehe, well, we better not kill each other, or else the ever so popular Keaton will be at Siиdяed's mercy.

----------


## Carôusoul

Keaton controls himself; I don't submit actions anymore; they just appear.


Bored. now.


damn.

I need entertainment.

----------


## Carôusoul

Yaynewchapter.

----------


## Siиdяed

yay

*Actions Deadline Thursday 18th*

Ask if you need help, sillies.  :tongue2: 

If you didn't get an update pm, and you're a player, TELL ME. This doesn't count you, Toast, you're coming in soon.  :wink2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> yay
> 
> *Actions Deadline Thursday 18th*
> 
> Ask if you need help, sillies. 
> 
> If you didn't get an update pm, and you're a player, TELL ME. This doesn't count you, Toast, you're coming in soon.



All I can say is wow about the way it looks like it's going to go. Things look badass.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Actions will be in on the 17th. Going to be very busy tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## Daeva

> yay
> 
> *Actions Deadline Thursday 18th*
> 
> Ask if you need help, sillies. 
> 
> If you didn't get an update pm, and you're a player, TELL ME. This doesn't count you, Toast, you're coming in soon.



You do realize the next time a Thursday will be on the 18th is September, right?

----------


## Siиdяed

...my brain thought *Friday*, and I typed Thursday. Go figure.  :tongue2: 

*Friday 18th*

I'm mildly hopeful as to how this is going.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thank you, I'm gonig to cry of happiness... As much as I love the series, I need time.

----------


## Siиdяed

Fine. Enjoy the real world.  :Sad: 

The internet can wait. I suppose.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No! it's not you, it's my education  :Sad:  I can't enjoy what I have no time for. I have finals in math tomorrow, it's killing me.

----------


## Siиdяed

Revise, girl.  :tongue2: 
Don't let us stop you.

I'm just glad I left maths behind last year.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh, I don't ever think I'll understand if revise is supposed to be taken the same way in American English as it is British English... Or you guys just have some odd format for exams or something...

Math never goes away, even an artist must study math to an extent [geometry of color perception]. I was told to study equations and nothing else... then again, knowing me and how strongly I am against my math teacher, she'll give me the harder of the two formats.

So when do estimate the next chapter will magically appear?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Meh, I don't ever think I'll understand if revise is supposed to be taken the same way in American English as it is British English... Or you guys just have some odd format for exams or something...
> 
> Math never goes away, even an artist must study math to an extent [geometry of color perception]. I was told to study equations and nothing else... then again, knowing me and how strongly I am against my math teacher, she'll give me the harder of the two formats.
> 
> So when do estimate the next chapter will magically appear?



I win at art in school i don't have to do maths.

----------


## Siиdяed

British English? I'm *English* English, and that's my language you're misusing.  :tongue2: 

Meh for maths. Or 'math'...next chapter...meh. Soonish? Maybe?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O I'm sorry... I don't remember the English English way of speech, haven't since I was like... 8.

Meh, whatever, color perception, I wonder if you have to study that in art theory or something. I was just looking over some artsy stuff to see if they have any technique advice... I might actually use some of my art supplies I was given since they're still unopened and I really want to try out oil paints, but then again, I've never able to do much since I have no art classes and am otherwise [outside of school] boughed with things to do.

----------


## Carôusoul

England unsurprisingly is the origin of English.



British is a supid term.


You're either English, Scottish, or Irish or Welsh.

No-one is fucking British.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

How many times do I say sorry?!? Goodness, I'd probably be upset too if I were you [then again, I don't feel anything patriotic to my country or "culture"].

And if I were daft, I'd be shocked of *Engl*and being the origin of *Engl*ish... whatever, I'm too tired, not like I'd fight with you anyways, just a waste of breath on my part, for what's been done is done [regardless of how ignorant it was]

----------


## Siиdяed

No cultural hatred on my thread!  ::shock::

----------


## Carôusoul

I hate england.

and Britain..



I'm not patriotic sadly.


Oh dear.

I'm not a happy boy.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah! Don't be sad... that's just... not pleasant...

Don't worry Siиdяed, I don't hate cultures or anything... I'm just a tired and brain-dead ignorant girl who's going to be drooling on the keyboard at her rate... and possibly sleeping through tomorrows exams...

----------


## Carôusoul

> stroy



Now the burden is on you to find out where in this thread you made this clear spelling mistake of "story".

Let the hunt begin.

----------


## Daeva

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...roy#post600377

This post  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

That *will* haunt me forever. Thanks.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Just so I'm sure. The Anti-Hero in the last part is still Keaton?

----------


## Carôusoul

Don't worry De-loused. I ain't going anywhere.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool, there wouldn't be drama without you~ And I like drama~

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Don't worry De-loused. I ain't going anywhere.



I'll make sure you do.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Cool, there wouldn't be drama without you~ And I like drama~





*

And I like ferrets that can fly baby.*




Let me articulate:


As you can see; the ferret has been fixed up with a complex flying contraption to aid it's ascension. 


The main shafts of the wings are secured  by two diagonal pieces of elastic attached to a small latch strapped to the ferret's belly. All of the contraptions are conjoined by a thin strap which snugly fits over the ferrets bodies and limbs; with use of these we can see how the ferret achieves both a succesful and a comfortable flight.

The wings themselves are made of a thin fiber-glass which I call "Carouglass". This is sufficiently lightweight and yet is firm in the event of poor weather conditions and/or collisions which may leave the ferret dazed. Should a lightning storm attack the wonderous ferret the straps are coated in a thin laminate designed specifically to insulate electricity.

The flight itself should be achieved through jumping from a high place. The ferret should fall relatively fast before the elastic and wings kick in and begin a floating descent. At this stage if the ferret is sufficiently trained he will know to tighten his lower stomach muscles simulating a kind of flapping motion with the wings; this should change the gliding motion into a flying motion. 


Anyway, yeah; drama is good; but I don't think I provide any extra drama than the likes of solace seem to be doing.. wouldn't you think?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, so trues. Solace is a hindrance to my plans... or a very lovely aid, all depends on what kind of "maniac" his is... Well, the killing kind I suppose.

 Meh, the only issue with multi-person drama is you can't always keep up with the other's pace.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Just so I'm sure. The Anti-Hero in the last part is still Keaton?



Hmm.

----------


## Carôusoul

New chapter.

you're being beaten into the ground by the opposition as it stands.

----------


## Siиdяed

New chapter soonish. Got Jeta Morgan to introduce. Plus some other things. Mostly waiting for Gest...oh, and Omnius...and some other people.  :tongue2: 

But yeah, chapter tomorrow. Probably.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm waiting too, some bits the same as you... I hate it when you need something and people go mute on you.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I'm waiting too, some bits the same as you... I hate it when you need something and people go mute on you.



Yeah. Hate that.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> There was silence, as people tried hard to think the right thoughts.



He. Liked that  :tongue2: 

Nice job Sindred...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'm working on it!!!!!!111111oneone

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I'm working on it!!!!!!111111oneone



Ah! Don't worry, I can wait, I understand. I just finished my exams... and the time it took to prepare for them wasn't something that could merit free time so I get it...

----------


## Carôusoul

> reverantly




ROUND 2

Medium Difficulty

Which post in the Anti Heroes threads is this spelling mistake of Sindred's from?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Lmao! I'm going to take a complete random guess and say seven.

----------


## Daeva

In Chapter One and Chapter Seven.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, I was going to say chapter one and six...

----------


## Siиdяed

Curses. I can't edit them now, either. This hurts.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, writing's a pain, you never notice what you did wrong until someone else points it out to you.

----------


## Daeva

> Lol, I was going to say chapter one and six...



My mistake, it actually is six. I don't know how my brain added an extra number between going from that thread to this one

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You should see my math from brain to paper... the squared form of root 7 is apparently root 7 in my brain >.<

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Probobly because my post right above you said seven lulz.

----------


## Carôusoul

> vaccuum



Hard Mode; FIND THE POST.

----------


## Daeva

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=123

----------


## Carôusoul

> I 
>  has 
>  new
> 
>  at all




NIGHTMARE DIFFICULTY: FIND THE POST THESE WORDS ARE IN THIS ORDER IN

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...&postcount=154

----------


## Carôusoul

FINAL BOSS [EASY MODE]: FIND THE SINDRED POST WITH 6 OF THE WORD "THIS" AND 5 OF THE WORD "HAS" AND 1 OF THE WORD "BREATHLESS"

----------


## Siиdяed

Lulz.  :smiley: 

New chapter tonight? Hope so. Can't have _Helm_ utterly steal my audience.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Lulz. 
> 
> New chapter tonight? Hope so. Can't have _Helm_ utterly steal my audience.



I hope so. It's already tonight.  ::?:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I think Sin is counting sheep now judging by his timezone.

NEW CHAP PLX!  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I hate that false hope he instills in me with the suggestion of a new chapter that doesn't make it the day he says it will.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm a dirty liar. But meh.

Finishing it now. Kromoh returned some time last night and distracted me. Hopefully he doesn't mind that I guessed his actions for him.

----------


## Siиdяed

Chapter 15 _done_. Sorry I forgot the bit about sheathing the scythe, Solace.  :Sad: 
It wouldn't have made much difference, if it helps.

Hmmm...Omnius, actions? Please?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So... that's what you meant about wait and see... oh well, I guess that makes the Cube worthless now?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Not that I like Keaton Leort, a.k.a. Anti-Hero, or anything. But I thought, what if ,since he has telepathy, he could read the mind of whoever he was fighting or confronting. Not just reading their mind in the story, but reading their mind as in you(Sindred) send him or any other telepath, the other person's actions. 

Just an idea.

Don't implement it.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Not that I like Keaton Leort, a.k.a. Anti-Hero, or anything. But I thought, what if ,since he has telepathy, he could read the mind of whoever he was fighting or confronting. Not just reading their mind in the story, but reading their mind as in you(Sindred) send him or any other telepath, the other person's actions. 
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Don't implement it.



I already do.


eg in the volume finale i found out various facts which made my big win possible from telepathy. I have had no direct combat as of yet; other than me pre-emptively killing; in the event I do I will know the oppositions actions before they commit them.

----------


## Siиdяed

The Anti-Hero _is_ becoming pretty much all-powerful. I put alot of faith into Carou in that he won't use it to spoil the game for everyone. I like to think that Carou shares some of my ideas of challenge and of theatricality, and has many of his own about style, so it mostly works out.

Whether he will maintain a power presence is yet to be determined. We have yet to see our own worlds (and with that, Chander and *Jeta Morgan*), or much about Michiko or the Iron Knight, both of which are rising stars on the power-play scale.

----------


## Daeva

What a waste of a perfectly good Metatron.

----------


## Siиdяed

Certainly an interesting turn of events, I'll give it that.

----------


## Daeva

I'm going to kill him for getting the cube and doing that. No questions about it. He will die.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Wait, so it's not a joke? Metatron isn't going to come back to life all of the sudden?  ::shock::

----------


## Carôusoul

> I'm going to kill him for getting the cube and doing that. No questions about it. He will die.





No he won't.



You go for him and I'll take you out.


Seriously.

----------


## Daeva

> No he won't.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for him and I'll take you out.
> 
> 
> Seriously.



This does not deter me in the least.

----------


## Carôusoul

> This does not deter me in the least.



Oh well. It's your funeral.

----------


## Daeva

> Oh well. It's your funeral.



And it better be a lavish one, too.

----------


## Carôusoul

> And it better be a lavish one, too.



I'll make arrangements.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Just to be clear, in a nutshell I was saying:

Sindred send a telepath's someone else's actions. By someone else I mean whoever the telepath is confronting in game. Basically right from his inbox to their's. 

You understood that right?

I read my post and it seemed a little confusing.

----------


## Daeva

> I'll make arrangements.



I've always wanted a funeral in one of those huge Gothic styled churches. Try for one of those. Also, like...lots of rose petals!

----------


## Carôusoul

> Just to be clear, in a nutshell I was saying:
> 
> Sindred send a telepath's someone else's actions. By someone else I mean whoever the telepath is confronting in game. Basically right from his inbox to their's. 
> 
> You understood that right?
> 
> I read my post and it seemed a little confusing.



Entirely.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Entirely.



So Sindred DOES forward you our actions?

----------


## Carôusoul

> So Sindred DOES forward you our actions?



Only when you're nearby  :wink2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Only when you're nearby



Wow...

I don't remember him even saying he did that.

That sucks.

Anyways, Chapter 15 had the vibe of being slightly rushed to me. I don't know why.

----------


## Daeva

> Wow...
> 
> I don't remember him even saying he did that.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Anyways, Chapter 15 had the vibe of being slightly rushed to me. I don't know why.



'

Because it was so short and lack-luster?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Wow...
> 
> I don't remember him even saying he did that.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Anyways, Chapter 15 had the vibe of being slightly rushed to me. I don't know why.



He doesn't do that.


He will tell me your next move if you're nearby and don't have a form of shielding; this has never happened because believe it or not I have never been nearby any of you ever.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> He doesn't do that.
> 
> 
> He will tell me your next move if you're nearby and don't have a form of shielding; this has never happened because believe it or not I have never been nearby any of you ever.



Ahhh. Alright, I was a little slow there. I got ya. I've hated Keaton ever since he killed that baby.  ::D:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Ahhh. Alright, I was a little slow there. I got ya. I've hated Keaton ever since he killed that baby.



It seemed a good idea at the time.


And in fact it has done me well.





I now have 5+ powers..

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> It seemed a good idea at the time.
> 
> 
> And in fact it has done me well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 5+ powers..



And center stage.

----------


## Carôusoul

> And center stage.



Don't worry though. I am a merciful God.

----------


## Siиdяed

Short and lackluster? A little. I was somewhat bleary eyed.

I...I won't say anything about the telepathy.

----------


## Carôusoul

It was rather short.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I think it's time for a little showdown, freak.

u r mad w/ pwr

----------


## Carôusoul

who, me?

You know I can kill you any moment I want without you even having a chance to react?


This goes for anyone here.


But; I won't do that. I am nice. Unless you threaten the peace.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Short and lackluster? A little. I was somewhat bleary eyed.
> 
> I...I won't say anything about the telepathy.



And you never gave out a deadline.  :tongue2: 

The telepathy thing, I was just coming up with stuff you could implement in the game. Not that I wanted it. But wow... I'm surprised.

----------


## Carôusoul

It's ok. I'm responsible, and a force for good.

----------


## Siиdяed

> And you never gave out a deadline.



The deadline is a little mixed now, with some characters in this chapter and others going to be in the next. I'll probably just try and do them as they come.





> The telepathy thing, I was just coming up with stuff you could implement in the game. Not that I wanted it. But wow... I'm surprised.



I haven't said I _do_ that. Forwarding your action pms would be a little crude. But there are considerations for his telepathy.


Oh, can *Omnius Deus* send his actions in? Please? And *Daeva* could validate his, if possible. I seem to have misplaced it...

----------


## Daeva

> Oh, can *Omnius Deus* send his actions in? Please? And *Daeva* could validate his, if possible. I seem to have misplaced it...



Meh, I forgot what I was doing. I'll reread last time I was in it and figure out something again.

----------


## Carôusoul

What do we all think of this influx of RPs?

----------


## Siиdяed

That I'm the cause and should be rewarded thusly:

*Siиdяed*
_Arcane Arena Moderator_  ?

----------


## Carôusoul

> That I'm the cause and should be rewarded thusly:
> 
> *Siиdяed*
> _Arcane Arena Moderator_  ?



I'd vote.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

New chapter tomorrowish? Spend an hour thinking and maybe tonight-ish?

----------


## Siиdяed

You know me too well.  :smiley: 

Yeah, new chapter tomorrowish.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> You know me too well. 
> 
> Yeah, new chapter today.



Alright.

----------


## Carôusoul

No. Tonight.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> No. Tonight.



You know what, I'm being a wuss. We _should_ demand shit. How else would we get what we want.

NEW CHAPTER TONIGHT. Or a reader's strike.

----------


## Siиdяed

WRITER'S STRIKE ATTACK...til tomorrow.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So today then? Well, If you be writing, then... mmm, I just lost my train of thought... This poor bat outdoors, as peculiar as it seems, it up past dawn and is SOS-ing... It must be a tired bugger, I really do worry for that bat. Not like I can save it from whatever palm-tree it's kind of resting in. [They're working on the area so the machinery waves is messing with the poor thing.]

Oh yes! Will Eola finally show up in this chapter?

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...hopefully. Maybe. Might just a be a chapter for getting Jeta Morgan out and about...hmm, hmm. Poor bat.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, well, at least I remembered my actions. I would have forgotten, but somehow I remembered. 

Is it a long chapter? If it's all on one person and is, I think everyone might get jealous.

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2:  I've reconsidered. I can manage the whole Solace situation (if *Gest* sends his actions by tonight, anyway) and the Alidod/Satanel team (I'll have to guess *Omnius Deus*' actions if he doesn't say _something_) AND the Jeta Morgan...and maybe some more.

Hmm. Long chapter then.  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aw... well, it could be worse, we could all be demanding a raise [or a wage]... just kidding  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

:tongue2: 

_Really_ would like *Omnius Deus*, *Umbrasquall* and *Gestalt* to contact me.

...because of actions. Not because I'm lonely.

----------


## Siиdяed

Short chapter...bleh. It can be short when things happen. Or when people don't send actions.  :tongue2: 

I guessed yours, Gest and Omnius. Sorry.

Can't get my head round Jeta Morgan. Damn. He's next chapter, I SWEAR.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Still wondering when Eola comes into play, but I'll wait no sense in being hasty over your chapters, you might go on strike [again]

----------


## Carôusoul

we need a long good chapter to restore teh faithz.

----------


## Siиdяed

Lulz.  :tongue2: 

When I talk to Kromoh properly we'll get Eloa back in the game.

I have a few ideas that could make a long chapter. M'kay.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay  :smiley:  well, if it's long, and I survive it, I'd be quite the happy one to come out in one [or so] piece[s].

----------


## Siиdяed

> Okay  well, if it's long, and I survive it, I'd be quite the happy one to come out in one [or so] piece[s].



That's what she said.

...cock-joke attack!

----------


## Carôusoul

This thread is now a sexist male pig-sty.

----------


## Carôusoul

> This thread is now a sexist male pig-sty.



With beer, football, porn and pizza.

----------


## Siиdяed

When wasn't it? This is the one place the admin can't find us.

...oh, but if they do, this post and all the others are all valuable in the whole...you know, game process. Yup.

----------


## Carôusoul

> When wasn't it? This is the one place the admin can't find us.
> 
> ...oh, but if they do, this post and all the others are all valuable in the whole...you know, game process. Yup.



Yes.

I'll rally the elves and you collect the sword of a thousand truths so I can get +14 attack power and strength as well as being fire elemental.


This is true ROLE PLAY.

----------


## Siиdяed

Get to the Forest Temple NAO. Still got 20 crystals to find before you reach STAGE TWO.

Bring your fairy bow. You'll need it.

Fire arrows, obviously.

----------


## Carôusoul

How about the stone troll dungeon master?


Tag team him? Or shall I just equip you with my Guardian Dragon "Anthos" while I collect gold coins we can spend on new weaponry at the Dwarf mines?

----------


## Siиdяed

It doesn't matter any more, you rolled a 1.

Get out.

----------


## Carôusoul

Fuck this, I'm going to see my girlfriend.


I left you the rest of the ice cream in the freezer.
















You can have a go at the boss I'm on on Final Fantasy if you want.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I don't know if I should post it but I just drew a rough sketch of Solace's face. I don't have Adobe anymore since my computer had to be reformatted but if I did I'd probably try to make it look better on that. Post anyways?

----------


## Siиdяed

Yeah, pix are always appreciated. It helps me write and it's fun to look at.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

W/e. It sucks right now, but I'm probably going to work on the real deal some time.

----------


## Siиdяed

Now tell me you wouldn't believe that face if it told you the mutilated corpse bleeding down his front wasn't his fault.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I would.

----------


## Carôusoul

> W/e. It sucks right now, but I'm probably going to work on the real deal some time.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Yes, yes the old emo/anime comparison. I've already acknowledged it before. I've also acknowledged that anime in general is full of emos. What else is new?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Yes, yes the old emo/anime comparison. I've already acknowledged it before. I've also acknowledged that anime in general is full of emos. What else is new?



emo.

I'll redraw solace inabit; propur good lyke.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I can has new chapter question mark

----------


## Carôusoul

neu chapptraarrarrr

----------


## Lord Toaster

propur good lyke drawing of Solacee..... nd neew chaapeterz

edit: nao.

----------


## Carôusoul

naonaonaonaonao nao nao naonao nao nao! nao! nao! nao! NAO NAO NAO NAO NAO NAO NAO!!!! NAAAOAOOOAOAOAOAO!!!!

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh. I started this off saying I would do a chapter a week. Look at me.

I can't do the chapter until certain people have sent in actions. Though I should have enough for _something_ tomorrow. I'll add some fun new people so it'll be long.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Urgh. I started this off saying I would do a chapter a week. Look at me.
> 
> I can't do the chapter until certain people have sent in actions. Though I should have enough for _something_ tomorrow. I'll add some fun new people so it'll be long.



Wait what do you mean "something?" I'd rather have nothing than something you're calling "something." Just get your actions and make a "chapter?"

----------


## Carôusoul

> Wait what do you mean "something?" I'd rather have nothing than something you're calling "something." Just get your actions and make a "chapter?"



Ruthless.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Ruthless.



Dude, your job is to beg for chapters. We all have positions.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

What's mine? Argue that authors deserve some freedom too?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> What's mine? Argue that authors deserve some freedom too?



No, you're supposed to ask us clever questions that go against my ori- Oh wait, it seems you're already on the job. Keep up the good work.  ::banana::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> No, you're supposed to ask us clever questions that go against my ori- Oh wait, it seems you're already on the job. Keep up the good work.



Hehehe, now I'm curious, can I take on two jobs so I can "go against [your] ori-"... whatever an ori- is.

----------


## Siиdяed

Origami. I think.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Origami. I think.





CHILyy

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

You'll never know. But yeah, Sindred knows I'm joking.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

> You'll never know. But yeah, Sindred knows I'm joking.



It's all very well for him to know that, but what he really needs to know is how to write a chapter.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> It's all very well for him to know that, but what he really needs to know is how to write a chapter.



See?! That was what I wanted. It's all going according to plan.

No seriously though, that made me laugh.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, I noticed  :wink2:  I just am curious by everything... Mmm, I think that as much as I want the chapter, I rather have him take time and write well, then rush and it be soggy newspapers or something unreadable.

----------


## Siиdяed

It'll be soggy newspapers that you queue for in the pouring rain and pay extra money for because it's the last one in the shop, and then as you walk home reading it you trip over on the pavement and then a car drives by and showers you in mud, and then you stagger blinded into your house only to find your family have gone and there's a strange autistic boy crouched on your desk, eating ice-cream.

...and you'll like it, too.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Damn. Nothing's working on him. He eats up demand and potential criticism like it's nothing.


On to Plan B.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yum, what kind of ice cream? If it's something I want, I'll take the boy to the store and trade him in for the owner's copy of that week's issue [of soggy newspapers].

----------


## Siиdяed

...you're reading too much into the analogy!  :tongue2: 

Today is a _Helm_ day. I done some thinking 'bout it an' everything.

Tomorrow I look to _Anti-Heroes_.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I don't think we're getting a new Helm today. Just this feeling.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

There was an analogy? Either I pick up on them naturally or I'm really dense.

----------


## Siиdяed

I don't really write newspapers, Luc.  :tongue2: 

We aren't ever getting new Helm. We just spend the whole time carefully planning and redoing our actions to the minutest detail.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O I know... but, bleh, whatever... I'm don't know what I'm saying...

Are you still a misogynist?

----------


## Siиdяed

I hopes not, woman. Now get back to that kitchen.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Sniffle* I see how it is, you're getting a moldy flan in the mail then  :tongue2:   :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

:smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> I don't really write newspapers, Luc. 
> 
> We aren't ever getting new Helm. We just spend the whole time carefully planning and redoing our actions to the minutest detail.



Pff. Stop complaining about how we're never going to get a new chapter of *Helm*. Expects new chapter when I get back tomorrow.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Bleh I have lots o' crap this weekend may be hard to pull off.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

I'll do my utmost not to disappoint you, Toast.  :wink2: 

Gest's whining again!

----------


## Carôusoul

stop flirting and write a damn chapter.

----------


## Siиdяed

I don't flirt with Toast, as a rule, unfortunately.

Chapter coming soon, so long as no-one asks for it in the next hour or so.

----------


## Siиdяed

New chapter up. Might take a little while to get updates sent round, but I done it.
It's long, and it's full of new stuff. Probably the newest, most plot-twisting stuff so far. Our world is a whole new direction that changes the playing ground.

Or should do, anyway.

Um, the note isn't a _Death Note_. Promise. It's similar, but more so to Dean Koontz's _Velocity_ (a book I thoroughly enjoyed, though the ending is somewhat anti-climatic; I heard the basic plot line some years ago and it troubled me all the way to buying and finishing it a month or so ago).

Our world - the 6th Shell - will be represented by the dark purple text. The medieval world we started in will always be the same dark red text. New worlds will have new text colours as we continue.

Quite pleased with where Anti-Heroes is going once more. I was worried that the Anti-Hero had confused things too much (you're all essentially reacting to one person's choices, which isn't much fun for your creative noggins, though it is nice and challenging). A big playing field that will see bigger players than any so far should change all that nicely.

Meh, you'll see. Hopefully.

*Actions in as soon as possible, as usual, will complete chapters as I get actions in.*

Oh, and don't lose hope, you brave little teams. There will be some chances to redeem yourselves and defeat the Anti-Hero later.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Great chapter. And it's really hard to believe that you didn't take that directly from Death Note. But oh well. It's be a better chapter if certain assholes would stop bothering me.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Great chapter. And it's really hard to believe that you didn't take that directly from Death Note. But oh well. It's be a better chapter if certain assholes would stop bothering me.



hahaha.

you want saving? I can.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> hahaha.
> 
> you want saving? I can.



No, I've decided not to take anymore of this standing around. I just didn't expect this to keep going even after a failed attempt at running from the crime scene. I guess it's clobberin' time.

----------


## Daeva

> I guess it's clobberin' time.



I always thought that'd be Umbrion's line.

----------


## Carôusoul

> No, I've decided not to take anymore of this standing around. I just didn't expect this to keep going even after a failed attempt at running from the crime scene. I guess it's clobberin' time.



So it is.

----------


## Siиdяed

I do suspect there will be at least one player dead by next chapter...not so sure. It's not certain, obviously, you can always use your actions to prevent it, with some thought.

I'm hoping to read _No Country for Old Men_ fairly soon, can you tell?

----------


## Carôusoul

hai guise

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...reminds me, Helm chapter nao?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O I'm away for the weekend-ish, and a chaotic chapter pops up...

----------


## Siиdяed

Don't worry, I'm happy to wait. Nobody wants to rush Anti-Heroes.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Now I'm curious when this whole importance of the laptop will come into play, now that you have New York in play [different time period or something? I'm not awake enough yet to quite understand it all]

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Now I'm curious when this whole importance of the laptop will come into play, now that you have New York in play [different time period or something? I'm not awake enough yet to quite understand it all]



I think your character would look perfect chopped up into pieces of flesh and in Solace's box of toys.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That sounds pleasant, too bad solace is stuck as a rag doll. Fought over between a knight and a very unorthodox team. Care for a meaty pie?

----------


## Siиdяed

New York is in one world, while Alice and co. are in another. It's the whole 'shell' thing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So that's the purpose of the color change in titles... I was thinking that was just to show they were on a different continent or something... @[email protected] I'm so brain-dead today.

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Which text is Kira?

----------


## Siиdяed

Kira isn't in this.  :tongue2: 

Promise.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

In that case, the laptop is a medium for the shells.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Is there a Misa Misa or Near-ling in there? [Yay! Death Note related talk]

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm on chapter 97 of _Gantz_...it isn't _Death Note_, but it's quite good. Fight scenes are of epically long proportion.

So possibly expect a black ball to appear suddenly.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

bah I missed anti-heroes.

Umbrion, mae muscular lover, I'm back. But please stop raping the Metatron, I feel cheated >: (

I've been wondering if people hsould call me Eloa or Azazel.

I've also dreamt of anti-heroes while away. Very solid and strange dream. I'm yet to interpret it: maybe it has some revelations about the future of anti-heroes? Maybe a warning? who knows

----------


## Grod

Yo Kromoh

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmmm...what happened in the dream, Kromoh?

----------


## Kromoh

I remember an image of the Metatron, and a self-image of winged Eloa and a strange tone to it I don't recall. Then the words "*KILL YOU END*" flashing from orange to yellow against a black background. Makes me worried heh

though I don't think the "you" in it meant me... it was more kinda refering the Metatron.

bah it happened early in the night so don't mind the shortness of it.

yo Grod xD my most hated monkey ^^

----------


## Carôusoul

The end draws near.

----------


## Lord Toaster

:tongue2:  here at last.

Do I get options or do I just send in whatever actions I feel like doing?

----------


## Carôusoul

> do I just send in whatever actions I feel like doing?




My acction to get the fuck over to egypt was all me, against sindred's stifled pleas to keep the storyline coherent  ::D:

----------


## CryoDragoon

I've made myself quite a boring character... forgive me...  :tongue2: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Character Name:* Cade Nefas 
  [Nay-Fahs]
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 27
*Appearance:* A normal guy with dark blue eyes, white skin, with just a stubble, and who has medium-length black hair. He wears a dark gray tunic and pants, and over this, he wears a black hooded cloak to hide his identity. He also wears black boots and a black belt with leather pouches and the pocket for his throwing knives.
*Persona:* He is poetic by heart, and kind most of the time. Lately though, he has become suspicious of everyone. He is afraid of his own powers, he curses his powers. And looking at his own powers, he is afraid of how powerful other ones could be. He isn't brave by any means.
*Alignment:* Neutral to Evil. But that may change. Maybe someday hell be good or totally mad O_o

*Talents:* Manipulation (Persuasion)
*Favoured Weapons:* Throwing knives (as theyre easy to hide)
*Special Power:* Animal Morphing (No animal form yet, as I asked sindred to decide one for me)

----------


## Siиdяed

Let's see if I can't fit Cade in...hmm...





> here at last.
> 
> Do I get options or do I just send in whatever actions I feel like doing?



Read post #20 in this thread for some serious rulage. Just say what you want your character to _try_ and do. Not what he _does_, but what he _tries_ to do. Then we see if it all works out nicely.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yum, character stuff is coming in... personally I prefer PM-ing it keeps the power a secret.

----------


## Techno

Nu chptr nao?

NAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONAONA  ONAONAO

----------


## Kromoh

nah daciu you got it wrong.

It's "n&#227;o"

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eep, nao's are scary, why don't we just all play mao or something....

----------


## Techno



----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, Mao, not... well, that Mao... card game, fun to play, doubt it's the same coolness on a comp though.

----------


## Kromoh

lol, so for the severeal Eloa fans out there:



cool heh?

now this is not something pleasing to see.. .Eloa wounded! Hope this doesn't come true



More images any soon ^^

----------


## Siиdяed

You're so gender confused it scares me.  :tongue2: 

New chapter...soonish...maybe. Be nice to hear from Lord Toast, obv.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> lol, so for the severeal Eloa fans out there:
> 
> 
> 
> cool heh?
> 
> More images any soon ^^



You drew this?  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

> You drew this?



I wish lol

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Haha, okay. I had a jealousy unleashed and ready to go, too.

----------


## Kromoh

Waiting for the next chapter, I'm playing paper, rock and scissors with the mirror.

----------


## Siиdяed

Try tomorrow, *lol*.

Lord Toaster needs to talk. Need moar actions.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'd have been so jealous if you drew that... the only thing I can make super-life-like are eyes, just because it's all I've had time to doodle since I can't take art classes...

Well, I can't wait to see the next chapter when you're ready to show it to us~

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh..._soon_. I'm still recovering from Helm withdrawal.

EDIT: Helm withdrawal sounds wrong...meh.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I don't believe this chapter's ever going to be made.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmm, me neither. But I can still blame *Lord Toaster* for it.

Meh. I'm trying to get a chapter done before 9:00, so bear with me. I'll just leave Jeta Morgan for the chapter after that.

Oh, and *CryoDragoon*, expect to be in the chapter after next. I know where your character's going, and it should be fun.

----------


## Kromoh

NAO?

haha my turn to say that

yeah, let's all blame GA for anti-heroes' problems... maybe we can also blame Sindred for Helm's problems, so we'll be even xD

----------


## Lord Toaster

Yah sry. Meant to do actions yesterday but went to see LINKIN PARK instead  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

Do them now

----------


## Kromoh

> (...) went to see LINKIN PARK instead



Now we talk about jealousy -.-  :wink2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I smell new chapter?

----------


## Siиdяed

Maybe. I'll start it nao and see what happens.

----------


## Carôusoul

You've had over an hour now.

----------


## Siиdяed

Be patient. I can assure you it will be tonight.

----------


## Kromoh

Over an hour and fourteen minutes now.

I demand my money back.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Wait, Sindred did I even turn in actions? I don't remember doing so. If I didn't then I'm an idiot and am going to right now. DON'T LEAVE ME!!!

----------


## Carôusoul

> Wait, Sindred did I even turn in actions? I don't remember doing so.



I think we can assume they'll be "kill everyone"

If it fails I'll save you. And kill alice in the process in fact.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I just want these sluts off my back.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I just want these sluts off my back.



(y)

----------


## Kromoh

> And kill alice in the process in fact.



No you're not  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

I knew I forgot _someone_.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

HOLY SHIT. You gave the best voice actor of all time a cameo in there.  :wink2:  I have more respect for you now.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Oh wait, is David Hayter an actual character?

----------


## Siиdяed

Totally intentional.

Chapter 18 up. Updates on the way.

I have no idea what to do with a paralysed Seraphim, Luc. Surprise me.

Oh, and my inherent lack of New York knowledge will soon become apparant.

Eloa and Umbrion to reappear next chapter. Sorry.

----------


## Kromoh

yap finally a chapt3r

so delighting after reading a History textbook for hours  ::D:

----------


## Daeva

*whistles innocently while quietly incinerating the evidence of murder in the corner*

----------


## Siиdяed

I've killed two player characters so far.

One was *Deirdro Dayo*. He got his head imploded trying to...um...headbut the Metatron. Or something.

The second was *Alidod*, who got his blood boiled by Satanel. He...didn't...really...react...at all to that...

Both characters were Omnius Deus. It really isn't anything personal.

----------


## Kromoh

lol evil Sindred

lol poor omnius.... he should learn the lesson and join me next time U.&#250;

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah! The weary find in time to rest, the wild are thrown into chaos, and only time can tell, what such a dreafully leery dance may result to.

You killed Alidod... hmmm, I guess I was wrong assuming Satanel wasn't violent... then again, I left a man for Solace to slice up... And now Solace is being dragged away... such weirdness.

----------


## Daeva

> Ah! The weary find in time to rest, the wild are thrown into chaos, and only time can tell, what such a dreafully leery dance may result to.
> 
> You killed Alidod... hmmm, I guess I was wrong assuming Satanel wasn't violent... then again, I left a man for Solace to slice up... And now Solace is being dragged away... such weirdness.



What gave you the idea that Satanel wasn't violent?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> What gave you the idea that Satanel wasn't violent?



Honestly, I haven't the slightest clue. Maybe lack of sleep and the attnetion span of a dying cow or something weird like that.

----------


## Daeva

> Honestly, I haven't the slightest clue. Maybe lack of sleep and the attnetion span of a dying cow or something weird like that.



Well, I think it's best you just keep on thinking he's not violent.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Well, I think it's best you just keep on thinking he's not violent.



Okay  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

> ...and only time can tell, what such a dreafully leery dance may result to.



That's almost poetic.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Satanel is a harsh arse lol

Can any of you guys kill him for my eternal pleasure?

----------


## Daeva

> Satanel is a harsh arse lol
> 
> Can any of you guys kill him for my eternal pleasure?



Only if you kill yourself for my eternal pleasure.

----------


## Kromoh

*bribes keaton*

----------


## Siиdяed

There isn't really a time paradox, I just got bored and this is my thread. Go figure.

----------


## Kromoh

OH NO TIME PARADOX *head explodes*

----------


## Lord Toaster

What's the light at the end of the tunnel?

----------


## Siиdяed

Volume Four and the *End of All Things*.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

How lovely. Four's the number of death to me. Eastern culture deems it so.

O.O Did I see a Siиdяed preaising possible poetic-ness? I must be dreaming~

So what's your guess-timate for the time gap people have between action submission and story update again?

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmmm. Two days seems to be the rate for most of you. There are some bits I want to get done, so I might post a chapter as soon as I have certain actions in...nunno.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay, I'll join the nunno crowd then.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

How dare you take away my ability to do _anything._  ::shock:: 

Maybe a little revenge is in order...  :boogie:

----------


## Siиdяed

I still have no idea why I made you a paraplegic.  ::?: 

Though it makes for some seriously kick-ass roleplay.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Give me a robot suit so I can fight another day plx.

[Also: No more Mikami avatar EVAR]

----------


## Siиdяed

...that would solve the problem.  ::shock::

----------


## Lord Toaster

> [Also: No more Mikami avatar EVAR]



Who's the new gal?

----------


## Kromoh

Or maybe you could just kill yourself an start another character.

But at least die heroically, like, challenging keaton (while being paraplegic) or something.

:< I liked your avatar

----------


## Siиdяed

I liked his avatar. I'd started to connect it with Gest and everything.

I might have to steal it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Daeva

666th post in this thread. I claim it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> 666th post in this thread. I claim it.



I claimed shotgun on the last Florida vacation and I still had to sit in the back. 

Better luck next Anti-heroes thread.  ::shock::

----------


## Daeva

> I claimed shotgun on the last Florida vacation and I still had to sit in the back. 
> 
> Better luck next Anti-heroes thread.



Better luck? No, I got the 666th post in this one. I'm fine.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Nyo?

According to yours truly's computer, Lucidbulb got post #666 whilst you 'claimed' 666 on post #667.

Read:


Today, 06:56 PM   	   *#666*
*Lucidbulbs*
The Weird One

Lucidbulbs's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: Florida
Gender: Female
Posts: 1,032
Send a message via AIM to Lucidbulbs

No! You're a Nearling and Gest was a Mikami-ling, now I have to readjust to it all... you have no idea how much you just changing from one Near to another messed me up @[email protected]
__________________
Only time can tell whether it was the right choice
or the weirder of two choices XD
~The Weird One's DJ~
Lucidbulbs is online now Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Lucidbulbs
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Lucidbulbs
Send email to Lucidbulbs
Find More Posts by Lucidbulbs
Add Lucidbulbs to Your Buddy List

Today, 06:57 PM 	 * #667*
*Daeva*
The Fantastic Freak

Daeva's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2006
Location: Under Vex's desk
Gender: Female
Posts: 704
Send a message via AIM to Daeva

_666th post in this thread. I claim it._
__________________
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...igwithText.jpg

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww, I don't want it, it's yucky, and my luck is already foul enough. Instead of acting in the play I wanted to be in, I'm now a manager for it! Argh...

----------


## Daeva

Well then, DV lied to my computer and I place the blame on DV's shoulders entirely.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Delete it! I swear tommorrow I'm catch meningitis because of this! I have to go to UCF, and they're on a viral strain of it TT.TT

----------


## Siиdяed

*cough* Lucidbulbs is the Anti-Christ *cough*

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You tricked me! You're the real Anti-Christ  :tongue2:  You just needed a sacrifice scapegoat. 

Anyways, if I were Anti-Christ, being a holy water loving Catholic, that would certianly be interesting... Though very demented... and depressing on my part.

----------


## Techno

Wow, what a twist! I never expected the Anti-Christ to be female! Or maybe you're playing us all as fools, making us *think* you are a woman.  :tongue2: 

I had something against you from the very start, LB. Wait, that came out wrong. XD

Now, who would like to see Anti-Hero vs. Anti-Christ?  :boogie:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, well, if I'm a man, Caro, Gest and Siиdяed are all 4 inch tall girls.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I had something against you from the very start, LB. Wait, that came out wrong. XD



Haha. The real truth comes out. xD





> Lol, well, if I'm a man, Caro, Gest and Siиdяed are all 4 inch tall girls.



>_> <_<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Awww (feels bad for jokingly insulting) I take it back, only Siи is one then.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

No insult. The truth always stings.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

But it's not true!!!! [I thinks] Wah... now I'm going to cry in a corner until I can make a pond out of the tears... I feel bad for stinging sir Gest.

----------


## Kromoh

*little dance for not being a 4 inch tall girl*

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Anyways, Deava got her Anti-Christness now, I remembered how to delete...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*jumps into the pond of tears crated from LB's sorrows and swims around*

Oo, I like. Need this for my backyard.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay! I'll give you that, plus some experimental fresh dark choco truffles [I likes to cook, as Siи's found out on his own, flan-threatening chats]

----------


## Kromoh

time for a routine, programmed NAO

 ::bigteeth::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Chapter NAO assuming you give me the aformentioned robot suit (w/ rocket cannon arms).

----------


## Siиdяed

Flan-tastically I'm not putting up a chapter tonight. I'm going to see the _Tempest_ instead.  :tongue2: 

Woo, culture!

Oh, and I just got my _Death Note_ manga volumes 7-10. Hopefully this won't prevent me from eeking out a chapter for Sunday.

So long as you all hand in actions, that is.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I saw the second movie in a store today for only $20, I was so tempted to get it... but then I decided not to, just because of what happens to L in it... Even if it has Kenichi in like, almost every scene. But I'm totally buying the thrid one, or find a way to watch it comes out, Kenichi makes the best L ever.

----------


## Siиdяed

I need to see the live-action. Kenichi is the L actor, I take it? He's actually very like I imagined L (from what screenshots and publicity photos I've seen).

Light...not so much.

_Tempest_ was excellent, by far my favourite Shakespearean play.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Mmmhhh, he is, he is, and outside of the set he's like, so opposite of L, amazing actor nonetheless.

----------


## Siиdяed

I honestly haven't heard of him before. Asian cinema isn't my strong point.  :Sad: 

But I learn things every day. So your facts only make me stronger.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I honestly haven't heard of him before. Asian cinema isn't my strong point. 
> 
> But I learn things every day. So your facts only make me stronger.



 :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Awwwwww. Sepia love.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Looks cute...

Don't worry people! I can teach you all I know on Asian stuff, which isn't too much compared to other people, but hey, live and learn... And wonder what the freak is in pho... [there was this white stingy-chewy thing that had like, bumps on it, the kind you see on corals and starfish and such]

----------


## Siиdяed

Yay!

New chapter today. Should include quite a few players, so stay happy.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Really? I can't wait (dreads the result)

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Awesome. Looks like Solace is going back to college.

----------


## Siиdяed

Curses, you spoiled my wacky spin-off RP.

----------


## Siиdяed

No Team Alidod (um...formerly Team Alidod) action this chapter. Just Gantz-ripping attacks.

Some Hobson's Choices for most of you. Which is possibly nice.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Finally! Some gore!

Oh my, it's futile to resist it, Solace and I have to be good from now on... Stupid slavery, why don't I get any pay? I have my whole headquarters to fund for crying out loud! BTW, the desk is _mine_.

----------


## Siиdяed

Money counts for nothing in Anti-Heroes. Neither does food.  :tongue2: 

I'll have you fight for the desk. Mwahahaha.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, I guess that can be comic, if it gets rough, the Iron Knight will stop us... anyways, since all powers are negated, I needn't worry about Solace, for even he shall be a normal human.

----------


## Kromoh

Talking about comic, we should turn Anti-heroes into a comic book  ::D:  Anyone here good at drawing?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Well, I guess that can be comic, if it gets rough, the Iron Knight will stop us... anyways, since all powers are negated, I needn't worry about Solace, for even he shall be a normal human.



A normal human without humanity for some, but with weapons in his arsenal. And an escape plan you'll have to beg for. He won't be sleeping with his eyes closed. 

 ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No one ever said she slept without having a guard... She's quite paranoid, mortal or not, she adheres to her followers and will use those with her to liking against those who rather see splurt red. She would escape, depending on the perks of truth, otherworldly goods could turn tables, augments powers, or even make one omnipotent. For even those that appear it have their faults.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Solace is going to kill you all by showing everyone 2girls1cup on the Hewlett Packard. Resistance is futile.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Awww, well, Iron Kinght will oppose, and since you're mortal like the rest of us in there... I won't stop him if you really do come after me.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Awww, well, Iron Kinght will oppose, and since you're mortal like the rest of us in there... I won't stop him if you really do come after me.



No one will have to know if you don't scream.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Talking about comic, we should turn Anti-heroes into a comic book



I vote anime  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> No one will have to know if you don't scream.



And why wouldn't I scream? "Rape" Is a very fast acting word, since we're not the only two humans there XP

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> And why wouldn't I scream? "Rape" Is a very fast acting word, since we're not the only two humans there XP



Let me point out that there's more than one room. Maybe one room for each victim...

Or one room for every victim and then another room for the bodies.

Hmm...

No reason to do anything at the moment though.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Solace is going to kill you all by showing everyone 2girls1cup on the Hewlett Packard. Resistance is futile.



I lolled so hard.  :tongue2: 

Alice has the Iron Knight to order around (ish). And she could always bring her team-mates to Michiko's room if she needs looking after from the resident 'I didn't do it, honest' killer type.

Luc made a good point when she suggested it was turning into a war across the spheres. Very much how it's going (the Righteous and Coutner-Righteous are examples of powers 'interfering' with other spheres, only this war will have DEMONS and moar fighting).
The sides will become clearer as we progress. Possibly even some of you will manage to gain enough power to become a faction by yourself.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Originally Posted by De-lousedInTheComatorium
> 
> 
> Solace is going to kill you all by showing everyone 2girls1cup on the Hewlett Packard. Resistance is futile.
> 
> 
> 
> I lolled so hard.



I googled  :Eek:

----------


## Siиdяed

Oh Lord.

----------


## Daeva

> I googled



After the tubgirl thing a year or so ago, I refuse to goggle things like that.  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

*doesn't google tubgirl*

----------


## Siиdяed

DON'T google tubgirl.

----------


## Kromoh

> I googled



so did I

man I lost my appetite completely  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Made it on stripgenerator.com/create

Could've drawn one, but that's not as fun. XD

----------


## Kromoh

LMAO GREAT ONE

that's what I'm talkign about XD

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lmao, that's funny. I didn't know they had programs like that up... Mmm, I wanna hook up my tablet now and doodle something...

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium



----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehehe, poor Siиdяed, what's he eating? Brains?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Searching online for a research paper topic that is due tomorrow is so distracting.  ::shock::

----------


## Kromoh

haha gotta love sindred xD

the close-up at the end is speechless

----------


## Siиdяed

> 



I _roflled_. Well done.  :smiley: 

Also _Heroes_, _DC / Marvel_, _Everworld_, _Dark Materials_, _Gantz_, _Doctor Who_.

Goodness.

Incidentally _Anti-Heroes_ was very nearly a game about goats. VERY nearly.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

LOL.

Good one.

----------


## Siиdяed

Cough, _Battle Royale_.

Sound familiar? Hmm? Hmm? HMM?

----------


## Kromoh

The sindred in the strip is so cute xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Helm Chapter either today or thursday. PERRRIOD!! @[email protected] [12 hour School Wednesday and Monday, homework today, you do the math n' crap 'kay?]

Carou will die if he is lazy and just stands there. 'kay?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Helm Chapter either today or thursday. PERRRIOD!! @[email protected] [12 hour School Wednesday and Monday, homework today, you do the math n' crap 'kay?]
> 
> Carou will die if he is lazy and just stands there. 'kay?



Wrong thread?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

lulz. Yes.

Battle Royal FTW?

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh. I get into _Battle Royale_ any day soon.

Expect instant idea assimilation.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh no, more assimilation, everytime I hear that word, the small intestines pop into my head... meh...

----------


## Siиdяed

....ew...  ::?: 

Who's popping small intestines in your head? Don't let them!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

What? There's a bad image with that? I never seem to be grossed out by those things... unless you got near the _end_ of the digestive system.

----------


## Siиdяed

The mouth, amirite?

I eat upside down.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, that's special.

----------


## Siиdяed

That's me.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Now I'm hungry... So when's the next chapter expected to be up?

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...tomorrow. Yeah. Tomorrow.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay, is it big?

----------


## Siиdяed

...are we talking about the chapter?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Duh, what else would I be talking about in an _Anti-Heroes_ thread? [Siny is Pervy]

----------


## Siиdяed

You _didn't_ think I meant...Luc!  ::shock:: 

I thought you might have meant...my post count. Or something.

For anyone interested, my post count _is_ rather spectacular.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Really? I guess so, since you've been here a whole season... 

Well, what do you expect me to think after a day of going through a day where my lunch consists of people talking like pervys, me looking for my senior buddies, photos, and other random stuff.

----------


## Siиdяed

Why were you looking for pervy photos of your senior buddies?  ::?:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

.... Wow, you I got yearbook pics taken of me at lunch. 

Then I left the people who are normally weird and talk of un-lunch-appropriate things. 

Then I hung out with my friends, both senior and not  :tongue2:  That clear up life?

----------


## Kromoh

We should be talking about getting pervy photos *next chapter on NAO*.

----------


## Siиdяed

Yup.  :smiley: 

Sounds fun. I spent today drawing on a white board with a small Asian boy.

...fun.  :smiley: 

Chapter laters. Probably.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Mmm... well, I think most people are short/small compared to you Siиdяed, I'd be like... a child in height compared to yours... 

I had my drama for the day, ugh... now you need yours apparently.

----------


## Siиdяed

Being tall has no merit whatsoever on the internets. So we're equal for now.  :tongue2: 

I'll get my drama eventually. Just keep prodding until someone breaks.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O Well, it still proves that my genetics can keep me fairly short even with all these growth hormones in meat.

I wouldn't do that if I were you, that's not the best type of drama...

----------


## Siиdяed

You're right. It's scary drama.  ::?: 

Aw. Being short is cute.

...though I wouldn't want to be short, obviously. Lord, no.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lol, you already explained to me the difference in short guys and girls. But trust me, I'm like, the anti-cute. My version of cute is like... anything from butterflies to bunnies to skulls... and man eating Gloomy bears.

----------


## Kromoh

Sindred tall? Pics or it didn't happen.  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

He won't show, he's a total identity paranoid guy... so it didn't happen  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

He can't be so ugly as to turn loose all the cuteness he already has. Or maybe... he can?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Idk, maybe he just is nervous about people seeing his pictures? I was too, but I managed to post some at one point... And I just realized, he's only like... five months my senior.

----------


## Siиdяed

SINDRED ISN'T NERVOUS EVER.

Will post pics when I find one that isn't flawed in any way. After all the abuse I gave Seismosaur I can't afford to look hypocritical.

I'm five months your senior? Woo?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> But trust me, I'm like, the anti-cute.



So who's this?





> 



edit: and Sindred's only 16? I would have thought a few years older.

----------


## Siиdяed

You thought I was older? Because I'm ridiculously mature and intelligent and smexy?

Plus tallness.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh! My picture from like, my first Asian Winter Ball! Oh my, I hate that picture, Iwas forced to wear make up... *runs*

----------


## Siиdяed

Silly Luc, you can't run from the intertubes.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

And yet, I still have yet to realize what an intertube is [too lazy to look up].

----------


## Siиdяed

Intertubes = interwebs = intarnet = intartubes = intarwebs = cybernet = cyberweb = cybertubes = *internet*

Happy?  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> You thought I was older? Because I'm ridiculously mature and intelligent and smexy?
> 
> Plus tallness.



yeah, you're only about a year older than me... I would have thought you were a student. Are you still at school then?
And lucidbulbs, you really look older than 16. You could get away with 19 or 20. Lucky you  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh, that's the makeup XP I look my age without makeup on, and if I wear an oversized jacket people ask me if I want the kids meal...

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmm. Lower Sixth. I wears a suit to school.  :smiley: 

...because I _have_ to. The school make us. I'm not doing it to be special.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Argh, this is why American nomeclature of school divisions is bad, I have no idea what Lower Sixth would mean... Secondary school? College?

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm in secondary school, in the penultimate year. It's noncompulsary education (I can walk out if I pleases). I _could_ have gone and got a job instead (and missed out on qualifications) or gone to a college (which is like a sixth form by itself).

Happy?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Meh, that's the makeup XP I look my age without makeup on, and if I wear an oversized jacket people ask me if I want the kids meal...



Like this one?




> 



lol.





> Mmm. Lower Sixth. I wears a suit to school. 
> 
> ...because I _have_ to. The school make us. I'm not doing it to be special.



Yeah my school has the same rule. Mind you suits are much better than uniform most of the time. I'm still year 10  :Sad:  (that'll confuse luc) GCSEs in a year and a bit...

edit: btw High school is just another word for secondary school right?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yuh, high school is secondary school to you English men. I'm happy now that I know what Lower Sixth mean, but Year 10... O.O It does confuse.

Hey! My cousin took that picture, I was making faces at her and that was the result >.< I miss Germany...

----------


## Siиdяed

High School, Secondary School...pretty sure they're the same.

Enjoy GCSEs.  :smiley: 
Then enjoy realising they're utterly overshadowed by AS levels.  :smiley: 
THEN enjoy realising that they too are utterly overshadowed by A levels.  :smiley: 

...enjoy exams, damnit.

And suits are hawt.

And Luc _is_ cute. Therefore short is cute. Therefore I win again!

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Enjoy GCSEs. 
> Then enjoy realising they're utterly overshadowed by AS levels. 
> THEN enjoy realising that they too are utterly overshadowed by A levels.



No A levels for me  ::D:  IB ftw...

...whether that's good or bad I have yet to find out  ::|:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Suits _are_ hot, but I'm not cute, get it straight... Cute is like... fluffy black bunnies or something.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm hoping it's bad, Toast. I'm not doing my A levels for nothing.  :tongue2: 

I prefer fluffy white bunnies.

...wait, does that mean I have a racist subconcious that places whtie bunnies in preference over _black_ bunnies?

...wait, what was this thread about again?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

A levels sound fun... 

...this thread's on me bugging you as to why you didn't put up the promised chapter today?

----------


## Siиdяed

...will put up chapter *tomorrow*, as promised.  :smiley: 

Busy nao.

...very busy. Important busy stuff. Coffee. Cookie Crisp. The usual.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Suits _are_ hot, but I'm not cute, get it straight... Cute is like... fluffy black bunnies or something.



You're cute. Face it.

And IB sounds a whole lot better than A levels, especially if you're not all that specialised, like me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Coffee. Cookie Crisp. The usual.



...  ::?:  I would be angry, but my lack of caffeine forbids it... 39 more days without caffeine and I can finally have normal coffee again, decafe tastes like crud... I'll be back tomorrow bugging you if you lied to me sir Siи.

Ah, I don't wanna L.T I wanna enjoy my denial... I can just not be cute, right?

IB is pretty bad... orals and crazy projects, I need to memorize nine revolutions in a month for a project... and my exams will certainly kill my grade.

----------


## Siиdяed

Ouch.

I'll enjoy a day free of decaf Luc bugging and write it tomorrow night. Pwomise.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Write it tomorrow night? As in it will be up tomorrow night? Or as in it will be started by tomorrow night and will be procrastinated into next week?  ::|:

----------


## Siиdяed

I release it the day I write it _always_. There's no _Helm_-esque, "Don't worry guys, I've written it all up, yeah. You want what? You want it posted? Psh. Try next week, pal. Yeah!"

...yeah!

----------


## Daeva

I used to didn't have to wade through pages of nonsense to find anti-hero related posts  :Sad:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Sindred, do you ever even put anything from the dialogue thread in the story anyways?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I don't think he does... At least if he has, I've never notice it in the story... MAybe he finds it too much effort?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I release it the day I write it _always_. There's no _Helm_-esque, "Don't worry guys, I've written it all up, yeah. You want what? You want it posted? Psh. Try next week, pal. Yeah!"
> 
> ...yeah!



I will wrestle you if it comes to that.

----------


## Kromoh

> I don't think he does... At least if he has, I've never notice it in the story... MAybe he finds it too much effort?



He did with my convo with Umbrion. I don't think it was an exact copy, but yeah I recognised my own words in it.

Chapter nao?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> I will wrestle you if it comes to that.



Sounds like guarantees from both plot masters to have their chapters in on time from now on!

Oh and... it's tomorrow.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay! And ewww.... When's the next chapter? You said yesterday's tomorrow and that's today so get to it~ [Yes, I too want the next chapter to poop pop right out]

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> [Yes, I too want the next chapter to poop pop right out]



Ah so that's how he makes them. So when a chapter's not coming out it means he's constipated?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Maybe, I just do wonder, when will more solid interaction between spheres being [outside of laptop usage]

----------


## Siиdяed

> Sindred, do you ever even put anything from the dialogue thread in the story anyways?



Mmmm, if it works nicely, yeah. Your conversation with Luc is definetly going in, if that's what you were wondering.

Will try doing chapter tonight. Might fail to. Forgive me, plz. Been busy.  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay, I forgive, and yay! A conversation time can actually be used. [That made little sense, no?]

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I don't smell a chapter anymore.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I don't smell a chapter either...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Blah. Once y'all realize how much time out of the day it takes to pump out a single chapter (assuming it is a decent lenth) you'll let up on the chapter begging and just be patient.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I am being patient, I just promised him to bug him until he's done it, because he pwomised. Anyways, I may not write & release by chapter, but the moment I write something new, people who read bug me for it... and complain when I'm not in the mood to. So yuh, I can sympathize to an extent... So I'll wait... for the next chapter...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Siиdяed, chapter NAO

(I like to contradict my posts frequently).

----------


## Lucidbulbs

XD bandwagoning: Chapter Nao~ 

(Does that mean I contradict too? Oh well, a pwomise is a pwomise.)

----------


## Lord Toaster

But... Sindred promised to have it finished by yesterday night latest... Sindred wouldn't lie...?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

No. There must be an explination. Perhaps he got into a coma inducing accident? That's the only reason I could fathom as to why he would be unfaithful to his word.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Will work for chapter.

----------


## Siиdяed

So-rry. Was away in Oxford yesterday. Left early, got back late.

Will do chapter today. It's a Saturday. I have no social life. Go figure.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... sorry Siиdяed, now I feel bad for asking for the chapter...

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh, no worries about poor little me, Luc.  :tongue2: 

Watching _Death Note_ film. Will do chapter after. Don't think much of it so far. Don't like either Light or L, and I don't think Near's even in it. Hasn't got the style, flair or epic music of the anime (it's surprisingly quiet, music wise, thinking about it...) and misses a good deal of the intelligence of the manga.

Where are L's eyebrows, by the way?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, Near, Matt, and Mello never appear [sad eh?]. It was the director's choice. I just like the technology used for Ryuk. So, you feel like you might take anything off the movie to "pay homage to?"

----------


## Siиdяed

Nope. I didn't even like Ryuk in it.  :Sad: 

Chapter soooooon. Ish. Probably.

----------


## Kromoh

> Chapter nao.



You'd better !

----------


## Siиdяed

...I'll get it done tonight, anyways.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

That's what she said.

And I say it too. >_>

----------


## Lord Toaster

So new Anti-Heroes and new Helm by tonight?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Sure, in a perfect world.

Keep in mind my "night" and Sindred's "night" are about 5 hours apart.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Keep in mind that Sindred's night is my night. 

And it's ten past eight.

----------


## Siиdяed

I reckon I have a good four hours of night left.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Keep in mind that Sindred's night is my night.



I hope people take that the right way  ::?: 

And yeah, say deadline in 3 hours?

----------


## Siиdяed

I took it the _right_ way.  :wink2: 

Sorry for the delay. I'm out of the loop. Oxford does that. Be aware that I'm spending a week in Russia from Saturday 16th. I can't imagine what that'll do to my _Anti-Heroes_-ometer.

----------


## Kromoh

> Keep in mind that Sindred's night is my night.







> I hope people take that the right way



You can bet I didn't  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Sorry, do I have actions from you, *De-Loused*?

You know I'll use it as an excuse to delay the chapter another day if not.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, I think I can wait for Anti-heroes when you go to Russia, so long as you remember to take photos of the architecture and drink cognac for me  :wink2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Sigh. I _suppose_ I could do that for you.

Though don't expect me to drink cognac all the time.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay~ Then I can wait on whatever comes after this chapter [after all the grief it's caused you...]

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh. Short chapter. Hasn't even got you all in it. More tomorrow.

*Lord Toast* and *CryoDragoon*, I don't really need actions from you. That was a 'moving along' cameo for you, mostly. Unless you object strongly with going to Miami to kill some demons, you don't need to do anything.

*De-Loused*, need some confirmation of actions before you (or Luc for that matter) appear in the next chapter, plz.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thanks Siиy~

----------


## Siиdяed

How long have you been ~ing for? I didn't notice it until just now.  :tongue2:

----------


## Inevitable Craze

=o

I stalk the thread of the superior writer. I love your style, Siиdяed.

And Chelly is better than me too  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...thanks Inev.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I dunno~ I guess about as long as it took me to get impatient over waiting on your "soggy newspapers."

----------


## Inevitable Craze

You're welcome ^.^
Reading it has been highly entertaining, if not distracting from the massive pile of homework I have. -eyes it- xD

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Sorry, do I have actions from you, *De-Loused*?
> 
> You know I'll use it as an excuse to delay the chapter another day if not.



Ah, yeah, I guess I didn't make them clear enough. Sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## Siиdяed

No worries, De-Louse. Just make sure you send me some clarification.

To be fair I probably did get clear actions from you and forgetted them.

Oh, Helm's up.

----------


## Carôusoul

I have all the characteristics of a human being: blood, flesh, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust. Something horrible is happening inside of me and I don't know why. My nightly bloodlust has overflown into my days. I feel lethal, on the verge of frenzy. I think my mask of sanity is about to slip.

----------


## Kromoh

which means I get to kill you?

----------


## Carôusoul

> which means I get to kill you?



Do you like Huey Lewis and the news?

----------


## Kromoh

Do you like the Universal Church of the Kingdom of God?

xD no idea what that is :*

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

CHAPTER NAO

----------


## Siиdяed

Urgh. Been vaguely ill. Or tired, at any rate.

Will try and get out a chapter before I leave on Saturday. If I can get to a laptop or whatever in Russia, I'll be sure to say hi, too.

Will be back to post-happy Sindred after Russia, me hopes. Or I'll be a slave to the Kremlin. *You decide.*

----------


## GestaltAlteration

None of the above?

----------


## Siиdяed

...bleh.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

You aren't.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> You aren't.



lolwat

----------


## Siиdяed

Oh noes, my web of lies has been cutteded.  ::shock::

----------


## Lord Toaster

I'm in France til Sunday, so I'll expect a chapter for certain when I get back... with plenty of demon-slaying plz.

----------


## Kromoh

I think Eloa should be a vampire... cuz blood is blizz xD

or a ninja.. or a pirate

demons, beware

----------


## Techno

Oh noes! Silly DD did not realize Sindred was going to Russia!





> Well, I think Eloa should be a vampire... cuz blood is blizz xD
> 
> or a ninja.. or a pirate



Or maybe Eloa should be Ninja-pirate-zombie-robot!

Just slap some wings on the back of that monstrosity and you got the Eloa that I imagine when reading the chapters.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Repus Oge gets robot pants now?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Does that mean Alice gets a clothing perk or something too?

----------


## Kromoh

I think there should be a model contest in anti-heroes

My money's on Umbrion xD he's muscular and all

----------


## Siиdяed

Back.  :smiley: 

I'm going to postpone next Anti-Heroes for a little bit. I need to get up-to-date on...England, mostly. I'm all out of touch with civilization after a week in Russia.

----------


## Kromoh

Chapter NAO.

Kidding, go ahead and set things right first... like I cared about what you do in RL anyway xD

Maybe we could do an event, to the effect of Gest writting an anti-heroes chapter, and Sin writting a Helm chapter. Of course that means Repus would be magically given robot legs, but he's a bitchy weakling anyway  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Chapter NAO.
> 
> Kidding, go ahead and set things right first... like I cared about what you do in RL anyway xD
> 
> Maybe we could do an event, to the effect of Gest writting an anti-heroes chapter, and Sin writting a Helm chapter. Of course that means Repus would be magically given robot legs, but he's a bitchy weakling anyway



That would be fun.  :tongue2: 

'Course Sindred could make his character go back in time before he took a nap and do something instead of being a lazy ass. That is not allowed!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, I can't blame you for saying no, if I were a Helm character in control of the next chapter, I'd do something like that too >.<

----------


## Siиdяed

I don't have a problem with Gest writing the Anti-Heroes chapters.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe we could have a ninter-RPG event? Like, every writer finds a magical way to take everyone's characters to a single place, and we party there or so.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

But what if they kill each other?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

That's easy. All I have to do is evoke a teleport. xD

'Course then everyone with a collar would blow up.  ::?:

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe we could have Keaton absorb Helm's powers or Marco kill fragile Repus xD

Or maybe everyone could join forces in slapping Carou's butt.

----------


## Umbrasquall

> I think there should be a model contest in anti-heroes
> 
> My money's on Umbrion xD he's muscular and all



No contest.  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamVortex

name:Ray Delmant

Weapon:The sword of pure light

appearence:long blue hair, white armor with red trim pattern, red eyes, no beard or moustache, pail white skin, dragon tooth necklace, big glave spike studded boots, slim face.

age ::?: ?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Anti-Heroes is over.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Anti-Heroes is over.



Seems so  :Sad: 

haven't had a chapter in almost a month.

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe I could write the next chaper.

But no warranties on what's gonna happen to carou if I do xD He'd probably die naked in an alley after being raped by a horse and being tortured by some gross hairy man. That, if I'm nice to him.

----------


## Sugarglider11

lol, I would like that chapter ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...quite possibly is over. Haven't had much time for the intarweb lately.  :Sad: 

I doubt I'll be able to get back on top any time soon. So I think calling it dead would be a safe bet.

----------


## Kromoh

R.i.p :'(

Sinny I missed ya  ::hug::  everything olrait?

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmm. Just busy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Mmmm, busy-ness messes up everything >.< Maybe you'll get lucky and it'll clear up.

----------


## Kromoh

Lucidbulbs where have you been?

You disappeared :<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

More like where am I? I'm sorry to disappoint, but education is dragging me into it's terrible depths... I'll be officially back in late April to mid May, but for Sindred and Anti-Heroes, I'll be in whenever there's an update, unless he wants to guess my moves. But I loves everyone of you even if I can't respond to you [this is like a rare, late night moment. It's almost midnight here.]

----------


## Kromoh

Yewah, seems we all have been busy with education and whatnot lately  :Sad:  This was supposed to be a good thing. We should have a club of sorts.. Dreamviews Hiatus?  :Sad:

----------


## Siиdяed

Honestly, I think Anti-Heroes is utterly over. Once you phase out it becomes very difficult to get back in.

I might try another RP some time in the future, but definetly won't pick up Anti-Heroes. It's got to the stage where I can't stand the storyline, and can't find the excitement and interest to write more. Right now I'm going on an Arcane Arena hiatus...which is fun.  :smiley: 

Sorry to all involved. Keep up with Helm and Kromoh's RP, though. They look very, very, very fun indeed.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Doh. I was just about to go demon hunting  :Sad: 

I guess I'll have to persuade Gest to put some demons in the mountain in Helm...

----------


## Siиdяed

Sindred creates, and Sindred takes away...biatches.

----------


## Kromoh

:<

Now I must bribe Danciu to give me invisibility and wings in his RPG lol ^^

Of course I could make myself a character in Taiba and pwn everyone... But something tells me people wouldn't like it.

----------


## Grod

Kromoh will take over writing duties for all three.

Right?

 ::banana::

----------


## Siиdяed

Right.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

Alright, Kromoh. I'll give you my RPG in exchange for some powers in Taiba.

----------


## Kromoh

But I already gave you..

Nah, no overpowering in Taiba.

----------


## Siиdяed

_ANTI-HEROES_ _REVISITED_

*New Characters wanted, Old Characters to be given updated Abilities and Stats to Compensate for Delay!*

Hey guys, long time no update here on _Anti-Heroes_. Spent some time thinking about this little thing and decided it wouldn't be fair to end on such a low note, with so much still undecided and up in the air, so I decided to give it one last shot in a special 'final' volume set some time after the last (unfinished) one.

This 'final' volume (to be called _ANTI-HEROES: Volume Three, Reloaded_) will take place on the highest plane of reality, the first sphere of existence - 'Heaven'. It will be several centuries after the events of the last (again, unfinished...my bad, guys :[ ) volume and should aim to give your characters (or their descendants, at least ;] ) a chance to resolve what was left unfinished in the past, to settle old scores and to found new beginnings.

To do this, I'll need everyone who wants to play to create and submit a new character here. If you had a character before in the previous volumes, make sure to mention this and I'll ensure some connection is made between the two (descendant, disciple, whatever).
Also, if you were a player before, you can choose *two* abilities from the *Powers List* below.

So, on with the character sheet. :]

*Name:* _Why not try a really cool name, with plenty of titles and suchlike? How does 'Holly Fangorn Rootbeard Guttersstarn the Third, Prince of the Danes-Folken' sound? Pretty neat, amirite?_
*Age:* _Some are old, some are young._
*Race:* _Anti-Heroes now includes the races 'Wood Elf', 'Vampire', 'Half-Troll' and 'Halfling'. Try them out if you like!_
*Power(s):* _Old players get two! If not, just the one! Don't be cheating, ha ha ha._
*Inventory:* _Pick your own inventory. Make sure to bring lots of ammunition. Maybe get a gun or something. Or a real wicked sword!_
*Skills:* _Make sure you're really good at everything. What kind of hero sucks at sword-fighting, amirite?_
*Alignment* _New system! Read below._
*Backstory:* _Make sure it's really detailed and enigmatic. Try having a hero that's an heir to a throne, or something. Pretty mysterious, no?_

The *Powers List*. Some new ones added, to make it more interest. ;]

*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Animal Morphing* - Can morph into an animal, learning new morphs takes time and experience
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation* - Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing* - Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication* - Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance* - Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization* - Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction* - Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation* - Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions
*Magnetic Manipulation* - Can generate magnetic fields from your own body, move/manipulate metals
*Metallic Frame* - Your bones are made entirely from a strong, durable metal, giving you better endurance and strength than a normal human, you may also have some form of weaponry (Wolverine-style claws, for example)
*Metallic Armour* - Similar to Metallic Frame; you have managed to construct a special suit of armour, which fully encompasses your body and improves your reflexes, strength and endurance abilities; not exactly a special power, as you have not been born with it, but you will largely be perceived the same as one born with a power
*Technopathy* - You will be able to adapt to understand complex machinery and technology in an instant (for example, you may encounter clockwork for the first time and work out exactly how it works in seconds)
*Power Mimicry* - Can mimic the powers of others nearby for short periods - you do not retain this power after that person has gone
*Immortality* - You will regenerate after dying; this is not the same as Regeneration, and all wounds you suffer while alive will not heal themselves until after you have died
*Persuasion* - You can persuade anyone to do your bidding through the power of your voice; this may fail to work against advanced telepaths or certain individuals
*Wall Crawler* - You are able to attach yourself to walls or ceilings or other surfaces simply through touch (example, Spider-man)
*Elasticity* - Can manipulate your body as though it were rubber, or elastic, allowing you to reach further, move through spaces a normal person might not, and so on
*Heat Vision* - Can send powerful heat rays through the eyes, strong enough to be used as a weapon; can also be used to detect body heat, as infra-red vision might
*Plant Manipulation* - Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate
*Bullet Hand* - Can make bullets fly from your fingers or palm.
*Watergun* - Use WATERGUN, just like SQUIRTLE does!
*Omnipotence* - It's good enough for God, amirite?
*Fourth Wall Awareness* - Be aware that you're a character in a role-playing game on the internet. Make snide in-jokes about it.
*Missile Nose* - Sneeze jet-propelled rockets at people. Or use it as a jet-pack.
*Wings* - Everyone wants wings.

New character alignment system...if your character adheres to the alignment you choose (based on my judgement...I'll be fair...loololol) then you are more likely to achieve your aims or find good loot. This may not always work, but it's fun, right?

*Alignment List*

*Lawful Good*
*Lawful Neutral*
*Lawful Evil*
*Neutral Good*
*True Neutral*
*Neutral Evil*
*Chaotic Good*
*Chaotic Neutral*
*Chaotic Evil*

Guess that's all for now! Start applying, if you want to play the game!

:]

















There is no game. ;_;

----------


## GestaltAlteration

:boogie: 


































game plz. ;_;

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm a massive faggot. ;_;











































Might do another game. Not Anti-Heroes though. Nor Unfound. Disliked them both. Have new ideas. Better ideas. Fine ideas. Shapely ideas.






































There is no ideas. ;_;

----------


## ClouD

I love you sinrad. ;_;

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Ideas + new game nao. ;_;

----------


## Kromoh

:< but... but.... this was my chance at Phasing :'(

Seriously now, the Phasing power is taken for granted. It is actually a pretty godlike ability. Virtually immune to any damage, and capable of going anywhere and everywhere. Phase through your opponent's attacks, and then stab him from the back.... or just take his heart out. It rocks ^^

And I'm still waiting for the opportunity to make a character that can create force fields. Like, in the beginning, he can only cast a ball around him or so, but with practice he gets skilled enough to use his force fields to walk normally in the sky, or even move his force ball around, granting him the ability to fly. Plus, he must be a very shy boy, so that the power fits the personality. Pwnage.

----------

